# Tata truck plant near Dhaka



## dee

New Delhi, June 30: The Tatas are planning to join hands with its car distributor in Bangladesh  Nitol Motors  for a truck plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka. The facility will manufacture 30,000-40,000 Ace pick-ups a year.

Matlub Ahmed, chairman of Nitol Niloy Group, that owns Nitol Motors, said, What we are looking at is a core plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka around which an ancillary industry will grow up.

Only those (motor) parts which are too complicated to be manufactured in Bangladesh at this point will be imported, he said.

Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.

Ahmed told The Telegraph the company was looking to sell about 12,000 trucks in Bangladesh.

The rest will be exported to India, Myanmar and countries where engineering goods from Bangladesh have duty-free access such as Turkey and other European nations.

Nitol has a joint venture with the Tatas that assembles vehicles of the Indian company at Jessore.

The proposed Kishoregunj plant will be a large set-up with a supporting auto ancillary hub capable of exporting vehicles to India.

Ahmed, who is now in India, will be visiting Pune, where Tata Motors has a plant. Nitol Motors sells about 700-800 Ace trucks a month in Bangladesh.

The details of the joint venture are not yet clear. Sources indicated that the Tatas would possibly settle for a 50:50 joint venture with Nitol.

Ahmed said the Bangladesh government was keen on this project as it would be able to export trucks and spares to India, Helping to reduce the trade deficit between the two neighbours.

Nitol and Tata Motors are also studying the possibility of assembling Nanos in Bangladesh, but this is not on the immediate radar.

Earlier, Tata International had signed a deal with Nitol in April to make cycles for the global market.

Four years back, the Tata group had pulled out of a proposed Rs 10,000-crore venture in Bangladesh to set up a steel mill, a fertiliser factory and a power plant.

Since then the Tatas along with other corporate entities have shown interest in the small but fast growing market of Bangladesh.

Bangladesh, which grew at a 6.2 per cent rate last year, has a per capita income of $750 and exports goods worth $15.91 billion annually, mostly to the US, European Union and Japan.

Indias annual exports to Bangladesh are valued at $3.375 billion, while it imports goods worth a mere $358 million.





The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Business | Tata truck plant near Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ishan

Very Nice Indeed


----------



## TopCat

Cool.. but lets see what happens.. Indians talk more work less..


----------



## Sudesh Lahri

Lets see where this goes. Cost of manufacturing will decrease obviously. Also since BD enjoys duty free trade with many emerging markets, it would certainly benifit TATA.


----------



## Arjun MBT

iajdani said:


> Cool.. but lets see what happens.. Indians talk more work less..



Mind Your business..... Its not good for ur health to troll a Lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sudesh Lahri

^^^ Let the TATA plant come up in BD. These trollers will get a descent job and would have no spare time to troll around here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ishan

iajdani said:


> Cool.. but lets see what happens.. Indians talk more work less..



Better For Bangladesh at Least they Are Investing in ur country providing Jobs and Services


----------



## bd_4_ever

dee said:


> New Delhi, June 30: The Tatas are planning to join hands with its car distributor in Bangladesh  Nitol Motors  for a truck plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka. The facility will manufacture 30,000-40,000 Ace pick-ups a year.
> 
> Matlub Ahmed, chairman of Nitol Niloy Group, that owns Nitol Motors, said, What we are looking at is a core plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka around which an ancillary industry will grow up.
> 
> Only those (motor) parts which are too complicated to be manufactured in Bangladesh at this point will be imported, he said.
> 
> Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.
> 
> Ahmed told The Telegraph the company was looking to sell about 12,000 trucks in Bangladesh.
> 
> The rest will be exported to India, Myanmar and countries where engineering goods from Bangladesh have duty-free access such as Turkey and other European nations.
> 
> Nitol has a joint venture with the Tatas that assembles vehicles of the Indian company at Jessore.
> 
> The proposed Kishoregunj plant will be a large set-up with a supporting auto ancillary hub capable of exporting vehicles to India.
> 
> Ahmed, who is now in India, will be visiting Pune, where Tata Motors has a plant. Nitol Motors sells about 700-800 Ace trucks a month in Bangladesh.
> 
> The details of the joint venture are not yet clear. Sources indicated that the Tatas would possibly settle for a 50:50 joint venture with Nitol.
> 
> *Ahmed said the Bangladesh government was keen on this project as it would be able to export trucks and spares to India, Helping to reduce the trade deficit between the two neighbours.
> *
> Nitol and Tata Motors are also studying the possibility of assembling Nanos in Bangladesh, but this is not on the immediate radar.
> 
> Earlier, Tata International had signed a deal with Nitol in April to make cycles for the global market.
> 
> Four years back, the Tata group had pulled out of a proposed Rs 10,000-crore venture in Bangladesh to set up a steel mill, a fertiliser factory and a power plant.
> 
> Since then the Tatas along with other corporate entities have shown interest in the small but fast growing market of Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh, which grew at a 6.2 per cent rate last year, has a per capita income of $750 and exports goods worth $15.91 billion annually, mostly to the US, European Union and Japan.
> 
> Indias annual exports to Bangladesh are valued at $3.375 billion, while it imports goods worth a mere $358 million.
> 
> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Business | Tata truck plant near Dhaka




Lets look at the good sides....

Bangladesh is a fast developing country and there is literally no alternative of having a cheap, easy-access transport facility for businesses which can be exploited in order to earn more profits, earn few internal/external economies of scale and reduce cost of production....as transportation costs accounts for a huge proportion of the total cost of production of a particular business....

Moreover, our economy still has has a heavy dependence on agricultural items, or in other words, *perishable items*....that decay and destroy with time...hence it is very important for the competitiveness of the agriculture industry to have a fast and cost-friendly means of road comunication....

Moving on....our people will get employed and exports will rise, helping to raise living standard and that is important if we want to strive for equal distribution of resources in our economy.....


On the other hand....

We might be more dependent on Indian Parts as these are Indian products.....additionally, possibility says that iits a 50:50 venture, means it wont be having much difference on the trade gap with India...as BD will be making money and so will India....

However...i am still hopefull this will be a good venture...lets see....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor

iajdani said:


> Cool.. but lets see what happens.. Indians talk more work less..


Do you have any idea of what yoru talking about? Or is it just that you have to shout off if you get the opportunity?


----------



## bd_4_ever

.......deleted as posted earlier......


----------



## Guynextdoor

bd_4_ever said:


> Lets look at the good sides....
> 
> Bangladesh is a fast developing country and there is literally no alternative of having a cheap, easy-access transport facility for businesses which can be exploited in order to earn more profits, earn few internal/external economies of scale and reduce cost of production....as transportation costs accounts for a huge proportion of the total cost of production of a particular business....
> 
> Moreover, our economy still has has a heavy dependence on agricultural items, or in other words, *perishable items*....that decay and destroy with time...hence it is very important for the competitiveness of the agriculture industry to have a fast and cost-friendly means of road comunication....
> 
> Moving on....our people will get employed and exports will rise, helping to raise living standard and that is important if we want to strive for equal distribution of resources in our economy.....
> 
> 
> On the other hand....
> 
> We might be more dependent on Indian Parts as these are Indian products.....additionally, possibility says that iits a 50:50 venture, means it wont be having much difference on the trade gap with India...as BD will be making money and so will India....
> 
> However...i am still hopefull this will be a good venture...lets see....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Much more importantly, it increases your industrial base. Worldwide economies have developed when they move away from agriculture and go more towards service oriented economies. these projects will help you diversify and help you make that shift.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Guynextdoor said:


> Much more importantly, it increases your industrial base. Worldwide economies have developed when they move away from agriculture and go more towards service oriented economies. these projects will help you diversify and help you make that shift.




Its always good to keep the base of what you are best at.....

I hope you get my point....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Skies

> Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.
> 
> Ahmed told The Telegraph the company was looking to sell about 12,000 trucks in Bangladesh.
> 
> The rest will be exported to India, Myanmar and countries *where engineering goods from Bangladesh have duty-free access such as Turkey and other European nations.*



Well, what are the other benefits of TATA? 

Low labor cost than India?
or
Power supply in lower cost like gas or electricity?

I mean, we already buy our 90&#37; truck from India and India is economically benefited already. SO what are the new benefits?

*Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.*

Dose BD has this amount to money^ to set up a plant alone?


----------



## RobbieS

Skies said:


> Well, what are the benefits of TATA?
> 
> Low labor cost than India?
> or
> Power supply in lower cost like gas or electricity?
> 
> I mean, we already buy our 90% truck from India and India is economically benefited already. SO what are the new benefits?



You mean the benefits for Tata?

Well more revenues and profits of course. Not to count a better foothold in a developing market. Tata definitely sees a manufacturing plant in BD as a way to gain more market share in BD and expand product lines.


----------



## Guynextdoor

Skies said:


> Well, what are the other benefits of TATA?
> 
> Low labor cost than India?
> or
> Power supply in lower cost like gas or electricity?
> 
> I mean, we already buy our 90&#37; truck from India and India is economically benefited already. SO what are the new benefits?
> 
> *Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.*
> 
> Dose BD has this amount to money^ to set up a plant alone?


Tatas are a truly global conglomerate. Entering and maintaining presence in Bangladesh will make sense to them simply because having profitable operations in a new market expands their global footprint. Plus, when they export those 30,000 trucks to India, from their perspective it won't be what India benifits or bangladesh gains- to them they are just leveraging the strengths of one global market to service the needs of another. There is nothing nationalistic about this. Their base is in India but they belong to all the markets in the world and all shareholders and employees and societies in all markets are stakeholders for them.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> Well, what are the other benefits of TATA?
> 
> Dose BD has this amount to money^ to set up a plant alone?




Try to understand the post dude....

Its not the Bangladeshi government that has to pay all of 1000 crore....

FYI, when a multinational company sets up in a country, usually they have to set up at a cost which is bore my them....the host country would provide materials, land, labor and location....you think that comes for free??? NO....it has to be paid for and that is what it is meant by that 1000 crore....

MNCs are usually a benefit to the country and there are disadvantages too....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Guynextdoor

bd_4_ever said:


> Its always good to keep the base of what you are best at.....
> 
> I hope you get my point....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


No economy is 'best' at anything dude. Even in the US, last time I checked their agri was some 2-3&#37; of total GDP. Point is simple- agri will rarely give you employment or captigal growth rate equal to services. Even in India, only when the share of agri strated dropping that we began to feel safer. rural incomes today, for instance, have lower dependancy on farm incomes than before. So when the rains failed us last year, we generally sailed through coz fewer ppl were earning their bread through agri and lots were earning their money through trade, other forms of services etc. Else, like most years before than, the scene would have been very bad.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Guynextdoor said:


> No economy is 'best' at anything dude. Even in the US, last time I checked their agri was some 2-3% of total GDP. Point is simple- agri will rarely give you employment or captigal growth rate equal to services. Even in India, only when the share of agri strated dropping that we began to feel safer. rural incomes today, for instance, have lower dependancy on farm incomes than before. So when the rains failed us last year, we generally sailed through coz fewer ppl were earning their bread through agri and lots were earning their money through trade, other forms of services etc. Else, like most years before than, the scene would have been very bad.




Hmm...i understand....

Try imagining a scenario....

...A day when we have to "clone" food so that rice can be made...By 2025 World population will double and farms and agriculture will vanish under the development...so when we tend to feed all of them, what do we do??....may be invent a machine that can produce rice, pulses etc; foods that our people in the Sub-Continent itself cannot survive without...let alone rest of the world.....

I know that was a very UNPRACTICAL situation i have mentioned....but can a day come when you or i can say we that "lets not eat rice anyway....we dont have any farms left...."

Not possible right??....and that was my point....you have to stick to your basics and keep a *base of what you will always require*....I am not asking to specialize in agriculture as years pass but still fix it as a part of our economy....we need to feed our next generation as well right....???

You are welcomed to refute.....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Skies

bd_4_ever said:


> Try to understand the post dude....
> 
> Its not the Bangladeshi government that has to pay all of 1000 crore....
> 
> FYI, when a multinational company sets up in a country, usually they have to set up at a cost which is bore my them....the host country would provide materials, land, labor and location....you think that comes for free??? NO....it has to be paid for and that is what it is meant by that 1000 crore....
> 
> MNCs are usually a benefit to the country and there are disadvantages too....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!




Where I told that BD has to pay money and where I told that BD is getting TATA's plant free? You better understand before lecture .

Look at the post of your quoted below:



bd_4_ever said:


> Yah, but government should find a way to spend or invest this money....or else the reserve of the idle money are just increasing....even 1/10th of it, like $1.1billion could be used for military procurements each year....we could buy a lot of things with that....i hope the government sees into this....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Here we can see that we have well idle money. So I asked can BD set up such a plant alone. But I don't know why you are acting unnecessarily without talking to the point.

It seems money is not the problem but the willingness.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> Where I told that BD has to pay money and where I told that BD is getting TATA's plant free? You better understand before lecture: angry:.
> 
> Look at the post of your quoted below:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we can see that we have well idle money. So I asked can BD set up such a plant alone. But I don't know why you are acting unnecessarily without talking to the point.




In that case....you must have seen the figure and hence, you got your answer....

I am sure you are more intelligent then me to understand what can be done with that $11 billion....isnt it?? 

Good Luck.....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Guynextdoor

No no, I didn't say agriculture will STOP. All I said was that in a diversified economy, the proportion of agriculture will drop in comparison to others- Let me say you do 3 Rs. worth of agri and 9 Rs worh of other stuff- so that means you have 25&#37; of total coming from agri. But tomorrow you get 4.5 out agri and 95 worth of other stuff, then your agri has gone up but is only 5% of the total is constituted by agri. In the best case scenario, even as ppl are migrating to other sectors, new machinery, production techniques etc. increase the overall productivity of the sector.


----------



## Justin Joseph

Skies said:


> Well, what are the other benefits of TATA?
> 
> Low labor cost than India?
> or
> Power supply in lower cost like gas or electricity?
> 
> I mean, we already buy our 90% truck from India and India is economically benefited already. SO what are the new benefits?
> 
> *Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.*
> 
> Dose BD has this amount to money^ to set up a plant alone?



The investment will be done by Tata. Because it will be their plant.


*South Africa: Tata confirms plans for assembly plant
*
Tuesday, June 29, 2010, AutomotiveWorld.com

Tata Motors has confirmed that it is working on plans *to set up an assembly plant for trucks in South Africa. *This company expects to set up such a facility by the end of the current financial year (31 March 2011).

"We are looking at assembling medium-sized and small trucks there for now," said PM Telang, managing director  India operations, Tata Motors.

Telang added that the initial capacity at this assembly plant could be around 3,000 to 4,000 vehicles per year, according to local newspaper The Hindu. Actual details pertaining to this facility are still being worked out, he said.

At present, the OEM exports between 2,000 and 3,000 vehicles to South Africa annually. *Apart from its manufacturing facilities in India, Tata Motors has truck assembly units in Thailand and Bangladesh.*

South Africa is Tata Motors' largest export market in Africa, both for passenger and commercial vehicles. The OEM currently sells six passenger car models and 20 CVs in the country. In May 2010, the company accounted for total sales of 439 vehicles in South Africa, making up around 1.1% of the country's automotive market.

Around half the OEM's total sales in the country last month came from the passenger car segment, which accounted for 210 units, while LCVs made up 129 units. In the CV segment, Tata sold 65 medium CVs, 24 heavy CVs and 11 extra-heavy vehicles (XHVs) in May.

Automotive World - South Africa: Tata confirms plans for assembly plant


----------



## idune

bd_4_ever said:


> I am sure you are more intelligent then me to understand what can be done with that $11 billion....isnt it??
> 
> Good Luck.....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



This type of idiots are running amok with idea that $11 billion or so is govt money. This reserve. Get some clue about what currency reserve means.

Second: Awami regime is piling up debt and subsidy obligations in tune of billions on rental power purchase and fuel subsidy. This double edge subsidy aka plundering scheme will run into billions of dollars and will eating away from reserve.

Third: Nitol is private entity and will arrange financing by its own.

Fourrth: Skies has valid point if india/TATA sees it can sell and make same profit without stting up plant then they would not go for plant.
Besides, as iajdani hinted indians talks more than act.

Fifth: Tata quality is not that good. Ashok Leland has better quality than tata and has sizeable market in BD. You want to proof take a picture of volvo or japanese bus or truck and take a picture of Tata bus or truck running in BD street. You will get an idea. Cheap always is not good answer Bnagladesh should move away from that.


----------



## idune

What Nitol should do is come up with its own design and product roadmap. Just like China did. That way Nitol can invite Tata or even Chinese or Jpanese company in manufacturing venture for now so later it can realize long term roadmap.


----------



## Guynextdoor

Self Delete


----------



## bd_4_ever

idune said:


> *This type of idiots* are running amok with idea is that $11 billion or so is govt money. This reserve. Get some clue about what currency reserve means.



First off all, correct your langugae....i wont stop reporting unless you use proper words....

Then, if you did not check that thread, i was talking about idle money and the remittances DIFFRENTLY....i said, money from the remittance may end up on the idle sack and increase it further....$11 billion was the remittance in 11 months and i suggested taking $1.1 billion yearly to invest in the defence sector....if so there would be less chances for that money becoming idle....get the point before you type....

Fat remittance may prove bane of economy 



> Second: Awami regime is piling up debt and subsidy obligations in tune of billions on rental power purchase and fuel subsidy. This double edge subsidy aka plundering scheme will run into billions of dollars and will eating away from reserve.
> 
> Third: Nitol is private entity and will arrange financing by its own.
> 
> Fourrth: Skies has valid point if india/TATA sees it can sell and make same profit without stting up plant then they would not go for plant.
> Besides, as iajdani hinted indians talks more than act.
> 
> Fifth: Tata quality is not that good. Ashok Leland has better quality than tata and has sizeable market in BD. You want to proof take a picture of volvo or japanese bus or truck and take a picture of Tata bus or truck running in BD street. You will get an idea. Cheap always is not good answer Bnagladesh should move away from that.




And your point of telling me all that is....??? I did not yet say its good for Bangladesh but if this is to happen, i hope it turns out to be a good one....



> *Bnagladesh*



BTW, its "Bangladesh"....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Guynextdoor

idune said:


> This type of idiots are running amok with idea that $11 billion or so is govt money. This reserve. Get some clue about what currency reserve means.
> 
> Second: Awami regime is piling up debt and subsidy obligations in tune of billions on rental power purchase and fuel subsidy. This double edge subsidy aka plundering scheme will run into billions of dollars and will eating away from reserve.
> 
> Third: Nitol is private entity and will arrange financing by its own.
> 
> Fourrth: Skies has valid point if india/TATA sees it can sell and make same profit without stting up plant then they would not go for plant.
> Besides, as iajdani hinted indians talks more than act.
> 
> Fifth: Tata quality is not that good. Ashok Leland has better quality than tata and has sizeable market in BD. You want to proof take a picture of volvo or japanese bus or truck and take a picture of Tata bus or truck running in BD street. You will get an idea. Cheap always is not good answer Bnagladesh should move away from that.



Ya because Indians talk big and work less we created a company (TATA) whose revenues are equal to the size of your whole economy. So we'll ask for opinions from ppl with far lesser accomplishments when we want to. For the time being just feel hapy that the TATAs think you are worthy of their attention.
Do u even know what you are talking about? Are these guys for real?


----------



## Guynextdoor

idune said:


> What Nitol should do is come up with its own design and product roadmap. Just like *China did*. That way Nitol can invite Tata or even Chinese or Jpanese company in manufacturing venture for now so later it can realize long term roadmap.



a. U don't know the diffrence between a company and a country
b. Nitrol should be very dumb to get into the partnership without considering a long term roadmap to start with


----------



## idune

Guynextdoor said:


> a. U don't know the diffrence between a company and a country



Since your brain can not fathom context of "what China did" means, let me spoon feed you a bit. It means what Chinese companies did. It also draw the reference that many of these Chinese companies are partially or majority own by Chinese govt by proxy or by other means.

You need to educate yourself before jump into internet. Come back when you have done so.


----------



## Guynextdoor

idune said:


> Since your brain can not fathom context of "what China did" means, let me spoon feed you a bit. It means what Chinese companies did. It also draw the reference that many of these Chinese companies are partially or majority own by Chinese govt by proxy or by other means.
> 
> You need to educate yourself before jump into internet. Come back when you have done so.



Since your brain cannot fathom the context of what it said, let ME spoon feed you a bit. China in the English language is a proper noun for a country in Asia or a common noun for certain kinds of ceramics. There are absolutely no alternative interpretations in any language linking china to chinese companies. Fact is your bangladeshi brain didn't have a clue to what it was talking about, never did have a clue and like most of the posts you have put up here, was just shooting it's mouth off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcome

i think they r expending their business in BD. that's good move. and also good for BD-india relation.


----------



## Bang Galore

idune said:


> Fifth: *Tata quality is not that good*. Ashok Leland has better quality than tata and has sizeable market in BD. You want to proof take a picture of volvo or japanese bus or truck and take a picture of Tata bus or truck running in BD street. You will get an idea. Cheap always is not good answer Bnagladesh should move away from that.



*A few photos of poor quality Tata trucks.*





















*Very poor quality i must say. I am sure you could build a better one in your garage, can't you?*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## idune

Guynextdoor said:


> Since your Bangladesh brain cannot fathom the context of what it said, let ME spoon feed you a bit. China in the English language is a proper noun for a country in Asia or a common noun for certain kinds of ceramics. There are absolutely no alternative interpretations in any language linking china to chinese companies. Fact is your bangladeshi brain didn't have a clue to what it was talking about, never did have a clue and like most of the posts you have put up here, was just shooting it's mouth off.



Good to know you are still in grammar school. Did not know "copy and paste" practice are taught that early age in india.


----------



## Ammyy

idune said:


> Good to know you are still in grammar school. Did not know "copy and paste" practice are taught that early age in india.



But in your country thats still not taught


----------



## Guynextdoor

idune said:


> Good to know you are still in grammar school. Did not know "copy and paste" practice are taught that early age in india.


U didn't think I'd waste my time inventing something original for you...did you?


----------



## TopCat

1000 cr is a very small investment for a Truck manufacturing company. Not sure how much value addition they like to do here.

Tegaz Korea investing 2 bln dollar for their own car manufacturing unit in bangladesh. Also D-8 cars going to hit the market soon.



> *Korean co to manufacture cars in Bangladesh*
> A South Korean automobile company unveiled a US$ 2.0 billion plan Monday to manufacture cars in Bangladesh aiming to grab the country's fastest growing market and explore export abroad.
> 
> Tagaz Korea, established in 2006, has already purchased 350 acres of land at Bhairab in Kishoreganj to set up its second largest plant in Bangladesh, company officials said Monday.
> 
> "We want to start construction work at our site by the next six months and it will be completed within 24 months. We will then go for manufacturing cars," Abdul Mannan Nasir, managing director of Cimillae Development Co, a concern of the Tagaz in Bangladesh, told the FE.
> 
> Officials at the Tagaz Korea, a Korea and Russia joint venture automaker, wants to manufacture cars in Bangladesh mainly because of its low labour cost and strategic location for export market.
> 
> Bangladesh is enjoying a special facility to European market under EBA (everything but arms) and labour is comparatively cheaper. Automobile industry is a semi-labour intensive industry.
> 
> Mr Nasir said Bangladeshi auto technicians, who are quick learners, have average wages between US$300-$400 a month, which is more than double in other developing nations.
> 
> He said: "A sedan costs US$ 10,000 in South Korea. But we can reduce the cost here by around $3000 due to cheap labour and other facilities existing in the country."
> 
> He hinted that local buyers would get a sedan with 1500 cc engine capacity at Tk 700,000-Tk 800,000.
> 
> State-owned Pragati Industries Ltd has also taken a move to assemble Mitsubishi sedan by 2011.
> 
> Company officials said CCGI, a Korea-based leading funding agency, will invest in the Bangladesh plant.
> 
> Company officials said Bangladeshi partners will have 20 per cent stake in the joint venture.
> 
> Tagaz Korea, a comparatively new automobile maker, said around 30 South Korean companies will also set up their plants in Bangladesh to provide major raw materials for the plant.
> 
> Company sources said around 400 local companies will also be developed to supply different kinds of accessories for the plant.
> 
> Tagaz is currently rolling out over 500,000 cars from its Korea plant a year and it is mostly exported to European market. They are planning to manufacture at least 50,000 cars in Bangladesh's plant a year.
> 
> Bangladesh's car market has been growing steadily over the past few years mainly because of the credit facility. The average import of re-conditioned cars is around 30,000 a year.
> Korean co to manufacture cars in Bangladesh


----------



## Iggy

iajdani said:


> 1000 cr is a very small investment for a Truck manufacturing company. Not sure how much value addition they like to do here.
> 
> Tegaz Korea investing 2 bln dollar for their own car manufacturing unit in bangladesh. Also D-8 cars going to hit the market soon.



First of all its a private firm which is investing there..so its there decision how much money to be invested in your country..and also why such negativity in everything mate?There are plenty of Job opportunities created in your country because of it..But most of the Bangladeshis interested in bashing India rather than seeing the good side of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Guynextdoor said:


> Since your Bangladesh brain cannot fathom the context of what it said, let ME spoon feed you a bit. China in the English language is a proper noun for a country in Asia or a common noun for certain kinds of ceramics. There are absolutely no alternative interpretations in any language linking china to chinese companies. Fact is your BANGLADESHI BRAIN don't have a clue to what it was talking about, never did have a clue and like most of the posts you have put up here, was just shooting it's mouth off.



What do you mean by the words Bangladeshi brain? Although you are an ignorant Indian, but even then you have every right to negate a post or criticize a post of a Bangladeshi, but you are not supposed to say ****** things about my country, because you yourself are living in a very poor country called India, although you have a few conglomerates. 

But, because your country has a few conglomerates, it does not necessarily put all your people in the category of rich people. But, here and in another post you have made deregotory comments about Bangladesh in a way as if you guys are very brainy and have already become very rich. 

Why Indians think that way I just do not know, but in Bangladesh people do not die of starvation, people do not become Maobadi and farmers do not commit suicides, as they do in your CONGLOMERATE country called India. I request you to be careful next time. And do not derail the thread, ok?


----------



## AbuSalam

Come on GUY's...calm down !!
India moves on TATA & Ashok leyland...love to see that too in BD !!
hope it benefits both..BD can export to INDIA & adv jobs created locally.


----------



## eastwatch

This Matlub Ahmed of NITOL always talks big about a TATA assembly factory in Dhaka to get some attention from the media. It is TATA who is supposed to make such a statement. I do not personally think that we need any of Indian company to operate here in the name of reducing balance of trade. It is all nonsense. 

It is the govt of India which does not allow our exports to enter its market. We have many items that have the power to destroy many of India's industries. But, India says one thing, and does just the opposite of what it says. A very typical Chanakya mind, indeed.


----------



## AbuSalam

eastwatch said:


> This Matlub Ahmed of NITOL always talks big about a TATA assembly factory in Dhaka to get some attention from the media. It is TATA who is supposed to make such a statement. I do not personally think that we need any of Indian company to operate here in the name of reducing balance of trade. It is all nonsense.
> 
> It is the govt of India which does not allow our exports to enter its market. We have many items that have the power to destroy many of India's industries. But, India says one thing, and does just the opposite of what it says. A very typical Chanakya mind, indeed.



U're talking as if ur CHINA !!!


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> This Matlub Ahmed of NITOL always talks big about a TATA assembly factory in Dhaka to get some attention from the media. It is TATA who is supposed to make such a statement. I do not personally think that we need any of Indian company to operate here in the name of reducing balance of trade. It is all nonsense.
> 
> It is the govt of India which does not allow our exports to enter its market. We have many items that have the power to destroy many of India's industries. But, India says one thing, and does just the opposite of what it says. A very typical Chanakya mind, indeed.



East watch apart from Jute industry can you tell me where you can give us serious competition?Yes your country can provide cheap labour and services than us..but you dont have a strong Industrial base to compete with us..get back to reality mate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

AbuSalam said:


> U're talking as if ur CHINA !!!



China or not, we are capable to compete with Indian textiles and steel in the Indian market. So, instead of ridculing BD as China, better ask your govt to open your market. Take chance with a small BD and see the result. By the way, our textile exports have surpassed those of India about one year ago. Does it perplex you?


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> China or not, we are capable to compete with Indian textiles and steel in the Indian market. So, instead of ridculing BD as China, better ask your govt to open your market. Take chance with a small BD and see the result. By the way, our textile exports have surpassed those of India about one year ago. Does it perplex you?



Just want to make clear that..Indias export become less in many areas because of the strong internal market..Textiles,Cashews and many more sectors which we used to export now interested in Internal markets rather than exporting..and also why don't we both open our markets and see who is going to survive the competition


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> East watch apart from Jute industry can you tell me where you can give us serious competition?Yes your country can provide cheap labour and services than us..but you dont have a strong Industrial base to compete with us..get back to reality mate..



You must not underestimate our strength in some sectors. Here I am talking about the doors that India keeps closed when it is export from BD. Why Indian govt is so worried about our products? Only consumers have the right to decide if certain products are good or not. So, open your doors to see the reaction of your consumers.


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> You must not underestimate our strength in some sectors. Here I am talking about the doors that India keeps closed when it is export from BD. Why Indian govt is so worried about our products? Only consumers have the right to decide if certain products are good or not. So, open your doors to see the reaction of your consumers.



I am not underestimating anything mate..already a FTA is there between India and Bangladesh ..It clearly shows we dont fear anyone's product..our Industry has survived Chinese prodcuts ..sure we can handle Bangladeshi products too 

India Bangladesh SAARC, SAFTA Member Countries. India Bangladesh Free Trade Agreement, Bilateral Trade Areement.


----------



## praveen007

*bangladesh industry base*
Bangladesh -- cotton textiles, jute, garments, tea processing, paper newsprint, cement, chemical fertilizer, light engineering, sugar .

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/bg.html

few more

Economy - overview: 
The economy has grown 5-6&#37; per year since 1996 despite political instability, poor infrastructure, corruption, insufficient power supplies, and slow implementation of economic reforms. Bangladesh remains a poor, overpopulated, and inefficiently-governed nation. Although more than half of GDP is generated through the service sector, about 45% of Bangladeshis are employed in the agriculture sector, with rice as the single-most-important product. Bangladesh's growth was resilient during the 2008-09 global financial crisis and recession. Garment exports, totaling $12.3 billion in FY09 and remittances from overseas Bangladeshis totaling $9.7 billion in FY09 accounted for almost 25% of GDP. 

GDP (purchasing power parity): 
$242.4 billion (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 47 
$229.5 billion (2008 est.)
$216.5 billion (2007 est.)
note: data are in 2009 US dollars 

GDP (official exchange rate): 
$93.2 billion (2009 est.) 

GDP - real growth rate: 
5.6% (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 18 
6% (2008 est.)
6.2% (2007 est.) 

GDP - per capita (PPP): 
$1,600 (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 193 
$1,500 (2008 est.)
$1,400 (2007 est.)
note: data are in 2009 US dollars 

GDP - composition by sector: 
agriculture: 18.7%
industry: 28.7%
services: 52.6% (2009 est.) 

Labor force: 
72.5 million
country comparison to the world: 8 
note: extensive export of labor to Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, UAE, Oman, Qatar, and Malaysia; workers' remittances estimated at $4.8 billion in 2005-06. (2009 est.) 

Labor force - by occupation: 
agriculture: 45%
industry: 30%
services: 25% (2008) 

Unemployment rate: 
2.5% (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 19 
2.5% (2008 est.) 

Population below poverty line: 
36.3% (2008 est.) 

Household income or consumption by percentage share: 
lowest 10%: 8.8%
highest 10%: 26.6% (2008 est.) 

Distribution of family income - Gini index: 
33.2 (2005)
country comparison to the world: 94 
33.6 (1996) 

Investment (gross fixed): 
23.7% of GDP (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 51 

Budget: 
revenues: $11.4 billion
expenditures: $16.3 billion (2010 est.) 

Public debt: 
38.2% of GDP (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 68 
39.4% of GDP (2008 est.) 

Inflation rate (consumer prices): 
5.1% (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 143 
8.9% (2008 est.) 

Central bank discount rate: 
5% (15 December 2009)
country comparison to the world: 107 
5% (31 December 2008) 

Commercial bank prime lending rate: 
13% (30 September 2009)
country comparison to the world: 38 
16.38% (31 December 2008) 

Stock of money: 
$10.35 billion (30 September 2009)
country comparison to the world: 48 
$9.294 billion (31 December 2008) 

Stock of quasi money: 
$45.23 billion (30 September 2009)
country comparison to the world: 33 
$37.98 billion (31 December 2008) 

Stock of domestic credit: 
$47.03 billion (31 December 2008)
country comparison to the world: 53 
$40.1 billion (31 December 2007) 

Market value of publicly traded shares: 
$6.671 billion (31 December 2008)
country comparison to the world: 74 
$6.793 billion (31 December 2007)
$3.61 billion (31 December 2006) 

Agriculture - products: 
rice, jute, tea, wheat, sugarcane, potatoes, tobacco, pulses, oilseeds, spices, fruit; beef, milk, poultry 

Industries: 
cotton textiles, jute, garments, tea processing, paper newsprint, cement, chemical fertilizer, light engineering, sugar 

Industrial production growth rate: 
5.9% (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 17 

Electricity - production: 
22.99 billion kWh (2007 est.)
country comparison to the world: 68 

Electricity - consumption: 
21.38 billion kWh (2007 est.)
country comparison to the world: 67 

Electricity - exports: 
0 kWh (2008 est.) 

Electricity - imports: 
0 kWh (2008 est.) 

Oil - production: 
6,426 bbl/day (2008 est.)
country comparison to the world: 92 

Oil - consumption: 
95,000 bbl/day (2008 est.)
country comparison to the world: 76 

Oil - exports: 
2,612 bbl/day (2007 est.)
country comparison to the world: 111 

Oil - imports: 
87,660 bbl/day (2007 est.)
country comparison to the world: 68 

Oil - proved reserves: 
28 million bbl (1 January 2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 81 

Natural gas - production: 
17.9 billion cu m (2008 est.)
country comparison to the world: 32 

Natural gas - consumption: 
17.9 billion cu m (2008 est.)
country comparison to the world: 36 

Natural gas - exports: 
0 cu m (2008 est.)
country comparison to the world: 53 

Natural gas - imports: 
0 cu m (2008 est.)
country comparison to the world: 80 

Natural gas - proved reserves: 
141.6 billion cu m (1 January 2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 48 

Current account balance: 
$2.808 billion (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 31 
$1.032 billion (2008 est.) 

Exports: 
$15.91 billion (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 70 
$15.44 billion (2008 est.) 

Exports - commodities: 
garments, frozen fish and seafood, jute and jute goods, leather 

Exports - partners: 
US 24%, Germany 15.3%, UK 10%, France 7.4%, Netherlands 5.5%, Italy 4.5%, Spain 4.2% (2008) 

Imports: 
$20.22 billion (2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 69 
$21.51 billion (2008 est.) 

Imports - commodities: 
machinery and equipment, chemicals, iron and steel, textiles, foodstuffs, petroleum products, cement 

Imports - partners: 
China 15.8%, India 15.7%, Kuwait 8.1%, Singapore 7.6%, Japan 4.4% (2008) 

Reserves of foreign exchange and gold: 
$9.213 billion (31 December 2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 57 
$5.789 billion (31 December 2008 est.) 

Debt - external: 
$23.22 billion (31 December 2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 62 
$22.83 billion (31 December 2008 est.) 

Stock of direct foreign investment - at home: 
$7.235 billion (31 December 2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 81 
$5.971 billion (31 December 2008 est.) 

Stock of direct foreign investment - abroad: 
$98 million (31 December 2009 est.)
country comparison to the world: 76 
$97 million (31 December 2008 est.) 

Exchange rates: 
taka (BDT) per US dollar - 69.047 (2009), 68.554 (2008), 69.893 (2007), 69.031 (2006), 64.328 (2005) 

https://www.cia.gov/library/publica...Bangladesh&countryCode=bg&regionCode=sas#2142


my 2 cent for bd economics for INDIAN eco go on this link

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/in.html

&

https://www.cia.gov/library/publica...Name=India&countryCode=in&regionCode=sas#2116


this might help all bd member regarding economy base

thanks


----------



## maithil

Praveen..you are better than this man...why help them in derailing the thread..


----------



## TopCat

seiko said:


> First of all its a private firm which is investing there..so its there decision how much money to be invested in your country..and also why such negativity in everything mate?There are plenty of Job opportunities created in your country because of it..But most of the Bangladeshis interested in bashing India rather than seeing the good side of it



I will welcome TATA's investment but 500 cr from TATA and 500 cr from Nitol makes me suspicious about the whole deal as it probably too less of an investment to build a complete Truck manufacturing plant. May it be another Tax evading scam by Nitol and TATA, who knows by importing disassmebled parts then reassemble it here and then export it to Europe to get the tariff free market access. We have to wait and see.


----------



## Skies

seiko said:


> There are plenty of Job opportunities created in your country because of it..But most of the Bangladeshis interested in bashing India rather than seeing the good side of it



India said many times about 1 billion $ loan. God knows how Indians will act towards Bangladeshis after giving us this so called job opportunity! And that is my concern.


----------



## Guynextdoor

eastwatch said:


> What do you mean by the words Bangladeshi brain? Although you are an ignorant Indian, but even then you have every right to negate a post or criticize a post of a Bangladeshi, but you are not supposed to say ****** things about my country, because you yourself are living in a very poor country called India, although you have a few conglomerates.
> 
> But, because your country has a few conglomerates, it does not necessarily put all your people in the category of rich people. But, here and in another post you have made deregotory comments about Bangladesh in a way as if you guys are very brainy and have already become very rich.
> 
> Why Indians think that way I just do not know, but in Bangladesh people do not die of starvation, people do not become Maobadi and farmers do not commit suicides, as they do in your CONGLOMERATE country called India. I request you to be careful next time. And do not derail the thread, ok?


Hello, if 'Your Indian brain' is a comment acceptable to you, then why isn't 'Your bangladeshi brain?' I'm reeady to be completely respectful if the same is offered in return first.


----------



## nForce

bd_4_ever said:


> Cheers!!!




Sorry for going offtopic..but I must say I like this part ...Cheers Dada!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor

Skies said:


> India said many times about 1 billion $ loan. God knows how Indians will act towards Bangladeshis after giving us this so called job opportunity! And that is my concern.


Guys get off this conspiracy theory nonsense. The world economy is highly integrated. If Indians started wondering 'the US will behave' because of the all the 'employment opportunities' that companies like IBM & Microsoft have brought in, we wouldn't have had the IT revolution.


----------



## nForce

Skies said:


> India said many times about 1 billion $ loan.



India has announced it one time only........




> God knows how Indians will act towards Bangladeshis after giving us this so called job opportunity! And that is my concern.



Benevolent and friendly,as always .......


----------



## owcc

nForce said:


> India has announced it one time only........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benevolent and friendly,as always .......



It definitely sounds good for both India and BD.Mutual opening of market ,transfere of technology and cross border trade increase.


----------



## nForce

iajdani said:


> I will welcome TATA's investment but 500 cr from TATA and 500 cr from Nitol makes me suspicious about the whole deal as it probably too less of an investment to build a complete Truck manufacturing plant. May it be another Tax evading scam by Nitol and TATA, who knows by importing disassmebled parts then reassemble it here and then export it to Europe to get the tariff free market access. We have to wait and see.



I can also smell a conspiracy to destroy the World 12 times in a row in the deal....Why???Because it is a partnership between 2 companies with 50% economic stake taken by each party......wow!!!!!!I made a lot of sense....I should be awarded the next Nobel prize for Economics...


----------



## Skies

Guynextdoor said:


> Guys get off this conspiracy theory nonsense. The world economy is highly integrated. If Indians started wondering 'the US will behave' because of the all the 'employment opportunities' that companies like IBM & Microsoft have brought in, we wouldn't have had the IT revolution.



Understand first!

I did not question about your ability to give job opportunity. It's common sense that building industry will create job opportunity. 

I told about typical Indian DaDaGiRi and mean attitudes to BD by Indians.


----------



## TopCat

nForce said:


> I can also smell a conspiracy to destroy the World 12 times in a row in the deal....Why???Because it is a partnership between 2 companies with 50% economic stake taken by each party......wow!!!!!!I made a lot of sense....I should be awarded the next Nobel prize for Economics...



You did not make any sense there..

This kind of tax evading deals are all over and very common. I am still not convinced that 1000 cr. could make a truck manufacturing plant. How much did TATA cost for Nano project????


----------



## damiendehorn

India has announced it one time only........

*nForce*

And the indians in this forum have harped on about it continously, this is a commercial loan not a gift as some indians make it out to be. Considering the conditions and rates even this india friendly government is having second throughts about it. 


Benevolent and friendly,as always

Yea right, why don't you come to BD and tell us in person how benevolent and friendly you are and see the reception you get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor

Skies said:


> Understand first!
> 
> I did not question about your ability to give job opportunity. It's common sense that building industry will create job opportunity.
> 
> I told about typical Indian DaDaGiRi and mean attitudes to BD by Indians.


Ya well I could talk about the typical AMERICAN DADAGIRI over ALL of the world. You've gotta look beyond these things.


----------



## Stumper

damiendehorn said:


> And the indians in this forum have harped on about it continously


Oh really? I was regular on this forum when this NEWS was announced. It was the BD members who did not spare this from the routine INDIA BASHING. Go ahead and search the thread. See what im speaking about.



> this is a commercial loan not a gift as some indians make it out to be.


Yes, tell that to some your mates here. We know what this is and oppose it as a waste of Tax payers money.



> Considering the conditions and rates even this india friendly government is having second throughts about it.


Is it so, care to let us know your source? 



> Yea right, why don't you come to BD and tell us in person how benevolent and friendly you guy are and see the reception you get.



Well, get off that Hate HighWay mate. How you precieve us and our policies is your Business. Accept it if you can. Protest -- If you cant. Twitting on the net does not really achieve anything. Serious.


----------



## damiendehorn

As you are so regular, then open your eyes and stop your arrogant blinkered indian nationalistic attitude...if there was any bashing it may have been well deserved.

here is some info for you.

India has offered 1.75 percent interest rate on $ 1 billion credit to Bangladesh, time limit for its repayment is 20 years including a grace period. Interest rate of ADB's Ordinary Capital Resources (OCR) stands at London Inter-Bank Offer Rate (LIBOR currently less than 1&#37; for periods of 20 years or more) plus 0.6 percent and loan repayment period is 25 years including grace period. So in both rate and period the ADB is still better.

this is the main reason the government of BD has not yet accepted the offer, plus a few other conditions.

if you need source then read some other media sources then indian. try Bangladeshi News site | Bangladeshi News Website | Bangla Daily Newspaper | Bangla News Paper | Kollata News | Calcutta News | Bangla Newspepar | Indian bangla newspaper you'll find some there.

As for hate, either get use to it or find another forum. PS i ain't your mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Good to see Tata investing in BD. It will certainly reduce costs of Tata trucks in BD and BD's export will be increased. 



eastwatch said:


> China or not, we are capable to compete with Indian textiles and steel in the Indian market. So, instead of ridculing BD as China, better ask your govt to open your market. Take chance with a small BD and see the result. By the way, our textile exports have surpassed those of India about one year ago. Does it perplex you?



We have already seen the result. BD market flashed with Indian goods. *And your textile industry is run on special exceptions given rich countries.* We know how many Tata trucks run on the roads of BD and what is their %. So gets the fact straight. 

Again I say being a lot poorer you can't say India poor! Thats a shameful argument!


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> Just want to make clear that..Indias export become less in many areas because of the strong internal market..Textiles,Cashews and many more sectors which we used to export now interested in Internal markets rather than exporting..and also why don't we both open our markets and see who is going to survive the competition



Then, do not worry about the competition from our side. Open your gates and see the results.


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> I am not underestimating anything mate..already a FTA is there between India and Bangladesh ..It clearly shows we dont fear anyone's product..our Industry has survived Chinese prodcuts ..sure we can handle Bangladeshi products too
> 
> India Bangladesh SAARC, SAFTA Member Countries. India Bangladesh Free Trade Agreement, Bilateral Trade Areement.


All those FTAs with India are just paper tigers with meaningless words. These words cannot be translated into action only because of India's non-written codes that prohibit any big export from BD.


----------



## idune

*Duty-free access to India meaningless &#8211; Experts *

March 29, 2010

The Bangladesh government and clothing trade bodies have requested the Indian government to lift the quota on exports of ready-made garments to India from Bangladesh, since it is not benefiting Bangladesh. 

*In September 2008, India had permitted Bangladesh to export eight million pieces of garments duty-free to India in a financial year, with the purpose to balance the trade gap between the two countries. 

But according to experts, the good intentions never translated in to action, despite there being a good demand for Bangladeshi goods for the reason that, India imposed eight percent countervailing duty and a four percent special additional duty. 

This made the landing cost of Bangladeshi clothing very costly in India and completely negated the impact of duty-free access, due to which Bangladesh has been able to ship only 50 percent of the eight million pieces quota. *

They are also of the opinion that exports under the tariff rate quota (TRQ) involve long procedures, which sometimes discourages exporters and advice that, if India really wants to make the offer meaningful, it must relax rules.

At a recently held meeting it was decided that, Bangladesh would explain its current position vis-&#224;-vis the TRQ and then request India to remove the ceiling on Bangladeshi exports of clothing to that country. 

Fibre2fashion News Desk - India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Kinetic said:


> Good to see Tata investing in BD. It will certainly reduce costs of Tata trucks in BD and BD's export will be increased.
> 
> 
> 
> We have already seen the result. BD market flashed with Indian goods. *And your textile industry is run on special exceptions given rich countries.* We know how many Tata trucks run on the roads of BD and what is their %. So gets the fact straight.
> 
> Again I say being a lot poorer you can't say India poor! Thats a shameful argument!



All that yada yada coming from some guy from the land with the largest number of impoverished poor people in the known history. 

Twist this fact Mr. "I only get to eat one meal a day"


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> Then, do not worry about the competition from our side. Open your gates and see the results.



Ohh I am not..as I said open both gates and let us see..any way its not in my hands..


----------



## Iggy

iajdani said:


> I will welcome TATA's investment but 500 cr from TATA and 500 cr from Nitol makes me suspicious about the whole deal as it probably too less of an investment to build a complete Truck manufacturing plant. May it be another Tax evading scam by Nitol and TATA, who knows by importing disassmebled parts then reassemble it here and then export it to Europe to get the tariff free market access. We have to wait and see.



Dude what ever their intention is,it helps creating Jobs there and also once MNC's start investing in your country no matter how small the investment is,this will encourage others to invest also..Over all its a good deal for Bangladesh but you guys wont realise it..too much hatred blinds you guys..


----------



## Iggy

Skies said:


> India said many times about 1 billion $ loan. God knows how Indians will act towards Bangladeshis after giving us this so called job opportunity! And that is my concern.



Skies if you read most of the posts here in this Bangladesh section about anything between India and Bangladesh,you will know who started Dadagiri..we love our country as much as you love yours..when others insulting our country you expect us to be silent and watch it??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

iajdani said:


> You did not make any sense there..
> 
> This kind of tax evading deals are all over and very common. I am still not convinced that 1000 cr. could make a truck manufacturing plant. How much did TATA cost for Nano project????



There are a few differences which I would like to point out.....

1.The production line of a consumer vehicle like Tata Nano is more complex than that of a small Pick-up vehicle like Tata Ace.This adds up to the cost.
2.The SEZs in India come at a high cost.There are also many strings attached to it ,the major one being the welfare of the people affected by the construction of the SEZ.Costs are comparatively less is Bangladesh.
3.Labour is cheaper in Bangladesh. 
4.The critical (motor) parts which are too complicated to be manufactured in Bangladesh at this point will be imported into Bangladesh.That reduces the investment required at the primary level,unlike Nano,as in its case,most of the parts are produced in the plant only.
5.Nano went through cost overrun after the Singur fiasco,which is not the case here...

Well,these are the main reasons for the difference in investment required for a Nano plant in India and an Ace plant in Bangladesh.....

*Please enlighten me on how this tax evasion thing works.I m inquisitive.*


----------



## nForce

*Nitol plans Nano plant in Bangladesh​*
Brand new car may cost customers Tk 3 lakh
Kazi Azizul Islam

Nitol Motors, a local assembling company which sells automobiles manufactured by Indias Tata Motors, is now planning to make and market a Bangladeshi version of Nano, Tatas much-hyped brand affordable to the lower middle class Indians.

The chairman of Nitol Motors, Abdul Matlub Ahmad, claims that the Nano cars can be made in his planned pant in Bangladesh and the customer-level price of each car will not exceed Tk 3 lakh.

If a deal is struck between Tata and Nitol, the small car manufacturing plant would be set up in Chittagong or Khulna in view of the proximity of the site to seaport, he told New Age on Monday.

The Nitol chairman is scheduled to have a crucial meeting in this regard with the managing director of Tata Motors, PM Telang, in Dhaka on March 25.

However, the objective of Telangs visit is to expand the companys business in Bangladesh, especially enhancing capacity of Tatas commercial vehicles assembling unit in Jessore and setting up a new plant in Kishoreganj for assembling Tatas ACE series of mini trucks, said Matlub.

It is my dream to manufacture made-in Bangladesh cars and export them to different countries after meeting domestic demand, the Nitol chief said adding that he would be negotiating a deal with the Tata Motors to set up the plant. He mentioned that almost 60 per cent of Nano components would be made in the planned Bangladesh plant under the supervision of Tata Motors.

Bangladeshi customers showed interests in Nano showcased in the India Trade Fair in Dhaka in the past month. But the price of each piece of imported Nano, including one hundred per cent duty, would stand at nearly Tk 6 lakh, Matlub pointed out.

He gave his estimate that a unit requires annual production of at least 50,000 cars for its business viability. We see the prospect of selling 10,000 Nano cars a year while the rest can be exported, he added.

According to the businessman, northeast Indian states and West Bengal can the convenient export destinations and Nano cars can also be shipped to Europe or Africa.

Nano is a rear-engine four-passenger car which Tata launched in the Indian market in March 2009. It was a pledge by Tata group chairman Ratan N Tata to provide each of common Indians with a car at a price of Rs 100,000.


----------



## bd_4_ever

seiko said:


> Ohh I am not..as I said open both gates and let us see..any way its not in my hands..




Seiko,

you forgot to mention pharmaceutical in your list before....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Guynextdoor

iajdani said:


> You did not make any sense there..
> 
> This kind of tax evading deals are all over and very common. I am still not convinced that 1000 cr. could make a truck manufacturing plant. How much did TATA cost for Nano project????


One wonders about the state of the Bangladesh Govt if there are more ppl with this kind of thinking out there. Giving Tax Breaks and financial incentives are very standard feature for most countires (incuding US) to attract investments. In india, EVEN TODAY, many states will give you a tax break & land for starting off IT businesses. You can get tax breaks for 20 YEARS if you start a chip factory. The TATA NANO plant was huge benificiary of state incentives in Gujarat so were the plants of Ford, GM, Volkswagen & Mercedes in Pune and Chennai when they set up shop- you know why? 

1) THEY CREATE JOBS- MILLIONS OF THEM
2) THEY BRING BILLIONS INTO THE INDIAN ECONOMY EVERY YEAR THROUGH AUTO COMPONENT AND IT EXPORTS
3) THEY SPEED UP THE ECONOMIC GROWTH OF THE WHOLE REGION etc. etc. etc.
Heck if there were more ppl with this kind of thinking, it won't be surprising if you stagnate


----------



## TopCat

seiko said:


> Ohh I am not..as I said open both gates and let us see..any way its not in my hands..



We dont have any protectionism in Bangladesh. Come and export anything here except norcotics and alcohol. You know we love your COWS most..

And for India, anti dumping is the extreme measure imposed upon a hostile trade partner which in this case was Bangladesh. Now you should know how hostile your govt is towards BD products.



> *India lifts anti-dumping duty on Bangladeshi battery*
> Dhaka: India has formally withdrawn the controversial anti-dumping duty on the lead acid battery export from Bangladesh.
> 
> The Department of Revenue under the Ministry of Finance of India issued a notification, saying there was no export from Bangladesh during the period of investigation and the dumping margin could not be established.
> 
> The Indian government imposed the duty on lead acid batteries from all Bangladeshi exporters on January 2, 2002. Rahimafrooz, the leading battery exporter of the country, was the only private party to make an appeal against the duty.
> 
> The weak merit of the anti-dumping case coupled with Bangladesh government's petition in the World Trade Organisation (WTO) prompted New Delhi to consider withdrawing the duty on Bangladesh.
> 
> The Bangladesh government placed the case before the WTO and a consultation was held on February 26-27, 2004. The Indian authority initiated a review on March 18 upon petition from the Indian importers.
> 
> However, the Indian government notification said, "The lead acid batteries originating in or exported from China and Korea have been exported to India below normal value, resulting in dumping. However, the subject goods exported from Japan are above normal value."
> 
> "New Delhi withdrew the controversial duty on Bangladeshi batteries as it realised that it had a weak case in hand. There were also technical faults in the case as far as WTO anti-dumping duty rules are concerned and it had very weak foundation," said a government official.
> 
> He added had the government taken the case to the WTO earlier, Dhaka could have scored a big victory over New Delhi.
> 
> Bangladeshi battery manufacturers have lost huge market stakes because of the duty. The controversial duty also aggravated the trade disputes between Bangladesh and India.
> 
> Dhaka raised the issue in different bilateral platforms, but New Delhi insisted that the duty be levied purely in line with the existing WTO guidelines.
> 
> Bangladeshi battery used to enjoy preferential tariff facility under the South Asian Preferential Trading Agreement (Sapta). The duty saw an end to battery export to the next door neighbour as Indian importers had to pay as high as 131 percent duty on the item from Bangladesh.
> 
> Earlier, battery import duty in India was 64.21 percent, but under the preferential arrangement, the importers were paying 38.33 percent duty.
> 
> Indian authorities imposed anti-dumping duty at a rate of US$ 2.53 per kg on Bangladeshi batteries weighing between 7 kg and 30 kg a piece.
> 
> When asked, an official of Rahimafrooz said the company will start exporting lead acid batteries to India soon. "In fact, we have lost our previous market because of the duty. We have to make a fresh start now," he said.
> 
> The World Trade Review


----------



## Kinetic

fallstuff said:


> All that yada yada coming from some guy from the land with the largest number of impoverished poor people in the known history.
> 
> Twist this fact Mr. "I only get to eat one meal a day"



lol 

BD is worst underdeveloped country in the region with lowest per capita income. The govt do what ever so called 'data goshthi' give them orders. 

What 'yada yada'? Is this kind of alien language? You can even claim that BD is richer than USA and Japan as nothing binding your hand or mouth. But is that change the fact? 

All most all people in impoverished poverty is even running away from BD mainly into India and other countries as well just like you.  Bceause of people like you BD is still poorest. 

Isn't you the same claiming all those about Canada? lolololol 

*Sorry to BD brothers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

The Joker said:


>



Why? An Indian company building a manufacturing plant in BD and you can't do it? lol 

What more we can expect from you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Just a mere talk about a truck plan and indians came up with 6 page of bs. That goes to show how farcical indians are. 

This thread lost its usefulness and perhaps MOD take notice and close it down.


----------



## Arjun MBT

idune said:


> Just a mere talk about a truck plan and indians came up with 6 page of bs. That goes to show how farcical indians are.
> 
> This thread lost its usefulness and perhaps MOD take notice and close it down.



You hijack it and Post The so called Bullshit and blame us... get a Life mate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Kinetic said:


> lol
> 
> BD is worst underdeveloped country in the region with lowest per capita income. They live on foreign aid. The govt do what ever so called 'data goshthi' give them orders.
> 
> What 'yada yada'? Is this kind of alien language? You can even claim that you are richer than USA and Japan as nothing binding your hand or mouth. But is that change the fact?
> 
> All most all people in impoverished poverty is even running away from BD mainly into India and other countries as well just like you.
> 
> Isn't you the same claiming all those about Canada? lolololol
> 
> *Sorry to BD brothers.*



Dude you have a things going on for BD. I bet you are from DADA state dont you? That is the one of the most impoverished region in the whole world. 70% people does not even know how to use a sanitsed latrine let alone washing hands... 60% of your farm land still not irrigated and you guys still wait for the monsoon to plough your land. Few people still die out of starvation every year. Worst malnutrition among children, highest maternal mortality rate, highest child mortality rate and what not. You are the chapion of the champs... Does it hurt brother.. NO


----------



## idune

^^^^ kinetic is desperately breathing more hot air and you know which end it will come out....as long as there is air to blow food is not important for them


----------



## tnt123

Why so much fighting over a truck plant?


----------



## Arjun MBT

tnt said:


> Why so much fighting over a truck plant?



Because they think that they are superpower, and there superiority Complex and Egos are hurting and Pricking them hard..... They cannot see an Indian company setting up a Plant in Bangladesh, well Bangladeshis Like it but not the ones Who pretend to be Bangladeshis, And we all know who and what they are....


----------



## owcc

Let me just say the bottom line if BD doesnt want the truck plant kick TATA out.Atleast they will build it in India and more oppurtunities for regional states of India.I am sure this is the best solution for all Indians.


----------



## Guynextdoor

WHoever gave you the idea that this was about the truck plan? This is about;
a) Cunning and Devious Indians who want to rob BD of their precious income tax and rule the world
b) Indian RAW planning a covert operation to take over BD economy
c) Quality of Indian products
d) Quality of Indians...

This is about anything except the damned plant itself


----------



## Guynextdoor

owcc said:


> Let me just say the bottom line if BD doesnt want the truck plant kick TATA out.Atleast they will build it in India and more oppurtunities for regional states of India.I am sure this is the best solution for all Indians.


Ya man. Just pull it out. It's not worth it.


----------



## Kinetic

iajdani said:


> Dude you have a things going on for BD. I bet you are from *DADA state* dont you?



lol 

I have 'things' going on for every country. lol  *I know more about BD than you. * I also talk about Afghanistan and Pakistan but does that mean I belong to NWFP? 

And about 'DADA state' is it becuse of 'DATA GOSHTI'?  I also know Punjabi and Kannada will you claim that I am from Punjab and Karnataka as well? 




> That is the one of the most impoverished region in the whole world. 70&#37; people does not even know how to use a sanitsed latrine let alone washing hands... 60% of your farm land still not irrigated and you guys still wait for the monsoon to plough your land. Few people still die out of starvation every year. Worst malnutrition among children, highest maternal mortality rate, highest child mortality rate and what not. You are the chapion of the champs... Does it hurt brother.. NO



You said that!!!!  Everyone listen!!!! A guy from BD is talking about agriculture in India!!!! Why making jokes of your country!! 

But you still running of from your poor state to our land, why? You go to foreign countries and work as fifth grade workers in middle east why? Most of the servents in Middile eastern countries and many of Indian states are from BD, why? 

If any year the donations from the 'data goshthi' come less your govt's sleep become nightmare!!!! The situation is so dangerous that the soldiers had mutiny to increase their salary! 



> Does it hurt brother.. NO



Why should it hurt? Now think a guy from Haiti bashing a guy from US for their 'poverty' will it hurt the US guy? No. But its funny. As its a internet open forum everyone is allowed to talk what they wish!!  I enjoy this, come with more jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> ^^^^ kinetic is desperately breathing more hot air and you know which end it will come out....as long as there is air to blow food is not important for them



lol idune is talking about 'hot air'!!! Aren't you crazy with India specific hatred???? *India-phobia*???? Just look at the topics/threads you posted so far and how many of them related to India and why!!!!  Get some life. The world is bigger than India. 

Every time you talk about India i will be there!


----------



## jbond197

idune said:


> *Just a mere talk about a truck plan and indians came up with 6 page of bs.* That goes to show how farcical indians are.
> 
> This thread lost its usefulness and perhaps MOD take notice and close it down.



* lol @ ur claim Indian came up with 6 pages of BS on this topic. lets check the numbers, Out of 77 posts on this topic 33 are from Bangladeshis and 1 from Pakistani. Now in ur opinion either they all r Indians or u are a big time idiot * Also Indians were merely responding to most of ur BS. I don't know what the fuss is about?? Tata is building a plant in ur country to help u guys so that u get cheaper trucks owing to ur cheap labour. But u hatred blinded people have to find out issues in all non issues. Go tell all ur concerns to ur govt or Tata's partner if you think u know much more than them about the deal instead of posting BS about India here. You want it take it if you don't want it go to hell Tata is not going to shut down without a plant in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Kinetic said:


> lol
> 
> I have 'things' going on for every country. *I know more about BD than you. * I also talk about Afghanistan and Pakistan but does that mean I belong to NWFP?
> 
> And about 'DADA state' is it becuse of 'DATA GOSHTI'? I also know Punjabi and Kannada will you claim that I am from Punjab and Karnataka as well?



Dont try to over smart yourself... 




> You said that!!!!  Everyone listen!!!! A guy from BD is talking about agriculture in India!!!! Why making jokes of your country!!



We saw that in last year's drought.. so dont open your mouth again.. 




> But you still running of from your poor state to our land, why? You go to foreign countries and work as fifth grade workers in middle east why? Most of the servents in Middile eastern countries and many of Indian states are from BD, why?



Nobody running to your country. Its the other way around. around 1/2 Million Indians working in BD and its legally.. Imagine the illegal figures. In middle east Indians do far more fealthy job than BD. You cant walk around without ever hitting on any dirty Indians in Middle East. 



> If any year the donations from the 'data goshthi' come less your govt's sleep become nightmare!!!! The situation is so dangerous that the soldiers had mutiny to increase their salary!



Huh... I see everyday your people crying for increase of salary on the street. Your export was shut to BD for few days due to strike in your side of the border. Your BSF also has grievences about their salary.



> Why should it hurt? Now think a guy from Haiti bashing a guy from US for their 'poverty' will it hurt the US guy? No. But its funny. As its a internet open forum everyone is allowed to talk what they wish!!  I enjoy this, come with more jokes.



India is now USA???? 


Dude, do you know how USA look like ????


----------



## Guynextdoor

iajdani said:


> Dont try to over smart yourself...
> 
> 
> India is now USA????
> 
> 
> Dude, do you know how USA look like ????



India is not USA but is by far the best managed economy and miles ahead of BD in almost all of these fronts. It might do you a lot of good to secure our coopertaion, advice and help. Else, the choice is yours.


----------



## idune

This thread will help indians for self realization. Pleanty of things to learn about mighty india

*India land of abject poverty *
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/33692-india-land-abject-poverty.html


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> This thread will help indians for self realization. Pleanty of things to learn about mighty india
> 
> *India land of abject poverty *
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/33692-india-land-abject-poverty.html



Another India obsession.  You have got India-phobia dude, as I said before! Look at your post and other Indian members post and how many of them starts anti-BD threads. Even no Pakistani or Chinese members have done it yet. Get some life and go to a doctor. Your India-phobia is in dangerous situation.


----------



## Iggy

iajdani said:


> We dont have any protectionism in Bangladesh. Come and export anything here except norcotics and alcohol. *You know we love your COWS most*..
> 
> And for India, anti dumping is the extreme measure imposed upon a hostile trade partner which in this case was Bangladesh. Now you should know how hostile your govt is towards BD products.



If you wrote that bolded part to hurt my religious sentiments you failed miserably my friend  I am a Christian and Beef is one of the most favourite dish in my state,even Hindus eat beef here ..and also I love to eat PORK too..very delicious i must say  

Now on topic answer for your question lies in the link you gave my friend


> However, the Indian government notification said, "The lead acid batteries originating in or exported from China and Korea have been exported to India below normal value, resulting in dumping. However, the subject goods exported from Japan are above normal value."



And also anti dumping duties are imposed by different countries againt another countries..recently US also imposed anti dumping duties of Chinese tyers also..and you country allows to import everything from every country is because most of the products you need is not produced in your country ..it has to be imported..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

seiko said:


> If you wrote that bolded part to hurt my religious sentiments you failed miserably my friend  *I am a Christian and Beef is one of the most favourite dish in my state,even Hindus eat beef here ..and also I love to eat PORK too..very delicious i must say  *



*Me too... its my favorite too... parotta .. beef chilly ..yummy!!!*..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

iajdani said:


> Dont try to over smart yourself...



Just as expected, when you get some perfect answer should come up with 'over smart', 'dream on' etc etc. We Indians are smart but you are not considered in the league of smart people so forget being 'over smart'. You only love to work as fifth grade workers in middle eastern countries. 





> We saw that in last year's drought.. so dont open your mouth again..



Yeah, your countries politics run around India and India again, from the time it declared its independence. You are so shameless that you forgot that debt!!! After all how can you forget Mirjafar!!!  




> Nobody running to your country. Its the other way around. around 1/2 Million Indians working in BD and its legally.. Imagine the illegal figures.



lol Indians working in BD!!! lol  OK tell me how many of you come to India for 'treatment' and don't go back?? I have seen so many poor people from BD in Bangalore and Delhi those illegally entered our country and working here. 



> In middle east Indians do far more fealthy job than BD. You cant walk around without ever hitting on any dirty Indians in Middle East.



Calling others dirty doesn't change your fate!!! You still among the poorest in the world. 

I sometime get surprised that why India went to BD during 1971? Why they didn't allow Pakistanis to eliminate you starting from Operation Searchlight? 

*Don't know why Bangladeshis are in full of joy seeing Indian soldiers in BD......*  Are they shameless and dirty also? 

(at last) 












> Huh... I see everyday your people crying for increase of salary on the street. Your export was shut to BD for few days due to strike in your side of the border. Your BSF also has grievences about their salary.



lol BSF didn't destroyed the entire officers of the army and the chief itself lke brutal poor BDR men. 



> India is now USA????
> 
> 
> Dude, do you know how USA look like ????



We both are democracy. We never get killed by the army officers. In your 39 years of history how many mutinies did you undergone? 

India may not US in many ares but thanks to you BD is in worse condition than Haiti.


----------



## Guynextdoor

BENNY said:


> *Me too its my favorite too*..


Beef Kerela Style with Parotta...nothing to match that man. N that too only in local roadside retaurants, not one of them fancy joints...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Kinetic said:


> Just as expected, when you get some perfect answer should come up with 'over smart', 'dream on' etc etc. We Indians are smart but you are not considered in the league of smart people so forget being 'over smart'. You only love to work as fifth grade workers in middle eastern countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your countries politics run around India and India again, from the time it declared its independence. You are so shameless that you forgot that debt!!! After all how can you forget Mirjafar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Indians working in BD!!! lol  OK tell me how many of you come to India for 'treatment' and don't go back?? I have seen so many poor people from BD in Bangalore and Delhi those illegally entered our country and working here.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling others dirty doesn't change your fate!!! You still among the poorest in the world.
> 
> I sometime get surprised that why India went to BD during 1971? Why they didn't allow Pakistanis to eliminate you starting from Operation Searchlight?
> 
> *Don't know why Bangladeshis are in full of joy seeing Indian soldiers in BD......*  Are they shameless and dirty also?
> 
> (at last)
> YouTube - History of Bangladesh Liberation War (1947 -1971) - Part 9 Of 11
> 
> YouTube- History of Bangladesh Liberation War (1947 -1971) - Part 8 Of 11
> 
> 
> 
> lol BSF didn't destroyed the entire officers of the army and the chief itself lke brutal poor BDR men.
> 
> 
> 
> We both are democracy. We never get killed by the army officers. In your 39 years of history how many mutinies did you undergone?
> 
> India may not US in many ares but thanks to you BD is in worse condition than Haiti.



Yu are just a crying baby.. now you are bringing non issue here... 

*IDune *or *Al-Zakir * can you take care of this guy.. Its your subject now.

@Kinetic.. you are forwarded to our most special team. Stay tuned.


----------



## SpArK

So lots of same old rants of "stooge" and religious insults can be expected , nothing sensible from now on.


----------



## Kinetic

iajdani said:


> Yu are just a crying baby.. now you are bringing non issue here...


lol

Running away???? 


> *IDune *or *Al-Zakir * can you take care of this guy.. Its your subject now.
> 
> @Kinetic.. you are forwarded to our most special team. Stay tuned.




*Believe me I am eagerly waiting!!!  go through all my the recent posts in BD section!!! I have mostly replied to idune and al-zakir but they don't have guts to reply me, just running away like you. Pls go through all the posts even in this thread. See the situation of your 'special team'!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

BENNY said:


> *Me too its my favorite too*..





Guynextdoor said:


> Beef Kerela Style with Parotta...nothing to match that man. N that too only in local roadside retaurants, not one of them fancy joints...



Oops you guys are hurting him  he thinks all Indians are vegiatrian..cant blame him..its the defect of reading blogs and thinks himself as an expert about India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arjun MBT

Kinetic said:


> lol
> 
> Running away????
> 
> 
> 
> *Believe me I am eagerly waiting!!!  go through all my the recent posts in BD section!!! I have mostly replied to idune and al-zakir but they don't have guts to reply me, just running away like you. Pls go through all the posts even in this thread. See the situation of your 'special team'!! *



And Kinetic Bhai, your Special team Is just With you always.... Let us taste what there special Team is capable of other than trolling


----------



## idune

The India you may not know

1. 71% or 770 million people are below 35 years of age. Indians
are young.

2. 29 million people are born every year, 10 million die per
year, population increase 1.8% per year.

3. 90% to 94% drop out rate of children (including those who
never went to school) between kindergarten and class
10+2. India has 95 lac schools, China has 180 lacs.

4. 6% are the ones that cross the 10+2 stage, (Educational
Line of Control) which is our so called educated youth, go
in for a regular college degree which may not be very
relevant in todays context for the sake of employment
generation and National GDP enhancement.

5. 72% of all graduates from the 15,600 colleges are Arts
graduates. Balance 28% in Science, Commerce,
Engineering, I.T., Medical, Law, Management and special
subjects. India has 372 universities, China has 900.

6. While 95% of the world youth between 15 to 35 years of age
learn a vocation, a skill or a trade, with a choice of 2,500
vocational education and training (VET) programs, we in
India have only identified about 71 trades, after 58 years of
Independence and hardly 2% of the population goes for
formal VET training! India has 11,000 ITI's and VET schools,
China has 500,000 Sr. Sec. VET schools.

7. We can get engineers and MBAs in India but no carpenters,
plumbers, drivers, repairmen and other skilled personnel as
per international standards!

8. Information Technology, Software or I.T. is the only
exception, possibly due to 50,000 or more private I.T.
training centers spread across the country.

9. I.T. & Software is only 1.5% of the worlds GDP. Indias
present share is about 5%. For rapid economic growth and
employment generation we need to concentrate on the
balance 95% of the Economy & Enterprise and make it
world class.

10. 300* million unemployed / employable age* and only 45
million have actually registered with employment offices with
little or no hope of getting employment (our estimates)*.

11. Of all new employment generated, 1% are Government jobs,
2% are in the organized sector and the balance 97% in the
unorganized sector

12. Out of our 430 million workforce, 94% work in the
unorganized sector and about 6% in the organized sector.

13. 1.7% of the entire population, viz. 18 million people work for
the Central & State Government; another 9 million work in
the private organized sector, a total of 2.6% of the
population.

14. All the Labour Laws are made to protect, at any cost, the
above 2.6% of the Indian population. Article 311 of the Indian
constitution needs revision since it over-protects employees
of the Government even at a cost to the Nation.

15. While MPs, MLAs and Municipal Councilors and the village
Panchayats, can only be elected for a maximum of 5 years,
the officials, babus, and government employees enjoy life
long benefits of employment, in spite of their performance.

16. 600 million illiterate people, based on the international
definition of the 3R's (reading, writing and arithmetic,
education up to primary level or Class 5th). (our esitimates)
as per Goverment of India is 63% literate. China is 93%
literate.

17. The Indian definition of literacy is based on survey of
peopleIf you can write your name, you are literate;
nobody has seriously ever challenged this definition!

18. 260 million live below the Government of Indias definition of
the Poverty Line of Rs.11(Rural) to Rs 14(Urban) per day!
(based on being able to buy enough rice and wheat from the
Public Distribution System / Ration Shops, which has food
value of 2,200 K calories per day).

19. Nobody has ever challenged this definition of Poverty
Line. How can one expect people to live with a few kilos of
raw uncooked wheat or rice? As human beings dont we
need more? How about one set of clothes to cover our
bodies, a set of chappals for our feet, some vegetables, milk
and fruit, in our diet? How will we cook without any energy
and fuel?

This is my India !

*20. 450 million* live below the poverty line definition of the
World Banks old definition of @ US$ 1 per day per person,
or US$ 365 per year. 700 million* people below the poverty
line definition of the World Banks new definition of @ US$
2 per day per person, or US$ 730 per year. (our estimates)**

21. Average Per Capita of an Indian is about US$ 600 per year
per person (1.07 billion people and a GDP of US$ 648
billion). The average earning of an Indian is US$ 1.65 per
day.

22. India has only 1.72% of the World GDP and has 17% of the
world population. Demands are high but buying power is low.
Hence we will need to increase our export related activities
by 10 times, as the foreign markets are 60 times bigger
than the Indian market. Our share of world markets or foreign
trade is 0.8%, down from 33% 1,000 years ago, down from
27% when the British landed in India and down from 3% in
1947.

23. Only 5% of Indians understand English, yet most of the
websites of the Government of India, State Governments and
Public Institutions are in English!

24. While English is a language used in countries which account
for about 40% of the world GDP, viz., USA + UK + old British
Colonies, yet in India while we talk of Globalization, we are
not serious to learn the other languages of the world, eg.,
Japanese, German etc, unlike the Chinese youth who are
doing otherwise.

25. India is probably at the bottom of the heap, as far as the
human development index is concerned such as infant
mortality, child care, malnutrition, womens health, disease,
health, clean water, etc.

26. Democracy is, to the people, for the people, by the people. If
we have to succeed, the Citizen has to get involved and
participate in Governance.

27. Unlike other countries, we have 18 official languages,
4,000 dialects, all the religions of the world, and because of
low human and economic development, emphasis on SC,
ST, Dalits, caste, religion, sect, minorities, region, ethnic
groups, etc.

28. Employment generation is restricted due to existing
Policies which do not encourage Labour Intensive
enterprises. Relevant Labour Reforms in line with prevailing
practices in other countries of Asia are required for a level
playing field for Indian organizations.

29. The size of Enterprises cannot be decided by officials in the
Central Government. They are decided by technology,
process, international market forces and competitive
pressures. Reservation for Small Scale Industry, SSI, needs
to be scrapped and SME's should be encouraged. SSIs are
7% of the Indian GDP. 99.7% of all organizations in the
world are SMEs. 90% of the Indian GDP are SMEs. We
need to understand the meaning of E in SME (small &
medium enterprise).

30. As per :: Lok Satta Party - New Politics for a New Generation ::, about Rs. 2200 crores are spent
every day, at the Centre and State level, both on revenue as
well as capital account in order to Govern INDIA. To improve
Governance we need to insure +95% of Literacy, a large
number of active Citizen Groups and maximum use of The
Right to Information Act!

Under the above circumstances how can we run an efficient country
with Good Governance and Effective Administration? We need to first put Our House in Order, with suitable Action Plans, as explained in our 48 page booklet, Transforming INDIA. The rest will fall into place. Transforming INDIA is available at Rs. 50 per copy. Please send demand drafts payable at Mumbai, to i Watch, at the address mentioned below.

_Please also see our website at India Watch :: Wakeup call for India for more details.
Copies of The India you may not know are available in English, Hindi,
Gujurati, Marathi, Bengali, Assamese, Oriya, Tamil, Telegu, Kannada,
Punjabi, Urdu and Malayalam.

You may download a sample of the contents of our 48 page booklet,
Transforming INDIA, from the website in English, Hindi, Marathi,
Gujarati, Bengali, Assamese, Oriya, Tamil, Telegu, Kannada, Punjabi,
Urdu and Malayalam.

We also interact with Central Government ministries such as HRD,
Finance, Planning, Labour, nearly 10 State governments and business
associations such as CII, FICCI, ASSOCHAM, PHDCC&I and other
chambers of commerce. Compiled, printed and published by Krishan Khanna for i Watch, 211, Olympus, Altamount Road, Bombay 400026. Email: krishan@vwakeupcall.org Site: India Watch :: Wakeup call for India Fax: +91 22 2385 6782_

http://superindian.net/Articles/SI/The India you may not know.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Arjun MBT said:


> And Kinetic Bhai, your Special team Is just With you always.... Let us taste what there special Team is capable of other than trolling



Thanks but no dude, no helps required. they fear us right back from 16th december. 

And pls go through some recent threads in the first two pages of BD section and look at the replies. They will run away as usual. Just watch. Because they don't get logic and don't know about what they are talking.


----------



## idune

*India's left behind: Millions in Mumbai still live in desperate poverty*


By Dai Sugano
Mercury News

Posted: 01/03/2009 10:12:17 PM PST
Updated: 04/15/2009 09:30:46 AM PDT

Mercury News Staff Writer John Boudreau and I spent nearly a month in India last year working on a series of articles about that country's economic boom and extensive ties to Silicon Valley.

India's rising prosperity is a remarkable story. Millions of people have been lifted from poverty in recent years. But the new glitter of India's cities can't hide the grim reality that remains daily life for hundreds of millions of its citizens.

*About one-third of the world's poor people live in India. More than 450 million Indians exist on less than $1.25 a day, according to the World Bank.*


*More than 6 million of those desperately poor Indians live in Mumbai, representing about half the residents of the nation's financial hub. *They dwell in gigantic slums and roadside shanties that press up against the shimmering high-rises that serve as the most conspicuous symbols of India's new affluence.

These photos show what that other Mumbai  the one still waiting for prosperity  looks like up close.

Inside Dharavi, one of the city's mega-slums, I watched a child play with a kite on a windy day. The scene looked normal, except that his playground was an enormous pile of garbage.

At another slum, I watched mothers and children with grimy hands pick through wet mounds of rubbish. They fended off starvation by recycling scraps of metal and plastic, earning less than a dollar a day.

Some of the most poignant moments of my tour of the slums escaped capture by my camera lens and exist only in my memory. 

As I sat in the back of my hired car at a busy traffic light one morning, a little girl  probably 5 or 6, just a few years older than my son  approached and put her hand to her mouth over and over, pleading in a tiny voice for money to buy food. I quickly gave her some change but felt too overwhelmed by her misery to point my camera at her face.

As I sit in the newsroom writing these words, some of my memories from India already have started to fade. But the image of that little girl is seared into my mind. It remains as sharp as the gritty details in these photos of her world.

India's left behind: Millions in Mumbai still live in desperate poverty - San Jose Mercury News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arjun MBT

Kinetic said:


> Thanks but no dude, no helps required. they fear us right back from 16th december.
> 
> And pls go through some recent threads in the first two pages of BD section and look at the replies. They will run away as usual. Just watch. Because they don't get logic and don't know about what they are talking.



hahaha, You yourself are worth 1000 teams dude.... Go ahead...


----------



## idune

Tata Bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> The India you may not know
> http://superindian.net/Articles/SI/The&#37;20India you may not know.pdf



lol as usual no logic. nothing but India-phobia and post some anti-India things.  When someone burn with obsession they can't post their own words but copy paste!!!!!!! They didn't learned to argue just copy and paste!!!! 


*Now onwards he will carry on with some anti-India copy paste and that is his 'reply'. *


----------



## idune

*Over 3,500 farmers committed suicide in Orissa in 11 years*
PTISaturday, November 21, 2009 20:50 IST Email 

Bhubaneswar: As many as 3,509 farmers have committed suicide in Orissa in the past 11 years, the state government said today.

Replying to an adjournment motion on unabated suicide of farmers in the state, agriculture minister Damodar Rout said in the assembly that social factors were mostly the reasons for such extreme steps. All farmers did not commit suicide due to crop loss, he said.

The highest number of 418 farmers committed suicide in 1998, Rout said, adding that suicide among farmers was less than that of other sections of the society.

"A total of 48,631 people committed suicide in the state from 1997 to 2008. The number of farmer suicide was 3,509 during the period," Rout said.

Stating that 73% of the state's population earn their livelihood from cultivation, he said that most of the farmers committed suicide due to reasons like family disputes.

"This is a grave situation. Therefore, all members including those in the opposition should suggest measures to the government for the socio-economic development of the community (farmers)," Rout said.


"All the deaths are not due to crop loss but because of some other social reasons," he added. (IANS) 

Over 3,500 farmers committed suicide in Orissa in 11 years - dnaindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*TATA Motors gets orders for 300 World Trucks*​

TATA Motors' World Truck range has received 300 bookings from three operators in the steel sector with deliveries scheduled in three months.

Its offerings now are a 40 and 49 tonne tractor trailer with plans to move into the lower tonnage segments in due course. This fiscal may see two more products on the World Truck platform.

The World Truck ranges from 10 to 75 tonne include multi axle trucks, tractor trailers, tippers, mixers and special application vehicles.

Mr R Ramakrishnan vice president sales of TATA Motors said that the company is now focusing on creating an environment conducive to the marketing of the range.

TATA Motors is also prioritizing an awareness program, driver training and customer support network before pushing sales. Since last September, when the Prima series was launched, sales have totaled 100 units.

Mr Ramakrishnan said that We are engaging with operators in different sectors creating awareness of the product and offering driver training. This is a more sophisticated truck which emphasizes productivity, operating economy and driver comfort. Customers now need to get familiar with the vehicle.

TATA Motors, along with TATA Steel, began test marketing the Prima range among operators in the steel segment. Plans are under way to include other sectors such as cement, construction and car carriers. Another group company, TATA International DLT makes the World Truck trailers especially those specific to each industrial application.


Steel Guru : TATA Motors gets orders for 300 World Trucks


----------



## idune

Kinetic said:


> *Now onwards he will carry on with some anti-India copy paste and that is his 'reply'. *



You got your reply and you are speechless - think long and heard if you want to unearth more of india


----------



## SpArK

idune said:


> *Over 3,500 farmers committed suicide in Orissa in 11 years*
> PTISaturday, November 21, 2009 20:50 IST Email
> 
> Bhubaneswar: As many as 3,509 farmers have committed suicide in Orissa in the past 11 years, the state government said today.
> 
> Replying to an adjournment motion on unabated suicide of farmers in the state, agriculture minister Damodar Rout said in the assembly that social factors were mostly the reasons for such extreme steps. All farmers did not commit suicide due to crop loss, he said.
> 
> The highest number of 418 farmers committed suicide in 1998, Rout said, adding that suicide among farmers was less than that of other sections of the society.
> 
> "A total of 48,631 people committed suicide in the state from 1997 to 2008. The number of farmer suicide was 3,509 during the period," Rout said.
> 
> Stating that 73% of the state's population earn their livelihood from cultivation, he said that most of the farmers committed suicide due to reasons like family disputes.
> 
> "This is a grave situation. Therefore, all members including those in the opposition should suggest measures to the government for the socio-economic development of the community (farmers)," Rout said.
> 
> 
> "All the deaths are not due to crop loss but because of some other social reasons," he added. (IANS)
> 
> Over 3,500 farmers committed suicide in Orissa in 11 years - dnaindia.com




farm suicides related tata building truck plant.. oh so pathetic... same old articles in each thread.. wonder when this same post will appear in FIFA 2010 world cup thread??


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> Tata Bus



As I said he now he will post 'resources' from his harddisk one after another. 

No no I will not post same type of pics from BD as you obsessed by BD as well. 
*
But I like when you copy and paste without any arguments. Because you don't have any arguments to post and you will never learn them. *


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Tata Bus



Mannnn.... what a piece of work.. 
Thats TATA??? 
I dont think that version of TATA has any future in BD. They must do better than that in BD.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

Mannnn.... what a piece of work..
Thats TATA???


----------



## SpArK

Mannnn.... what a piece of work..
Thats TATA???


----------



## TopCat

BENNY said:


>



Thats what i am talking about. Thats what BD market demands..


----------



## Guynextdoor

iajdani said:


> Mannnn.... what a piece of work..
> Thats TATA???
> I dont think that version of TATA has any future in BD. They must do better than that in BD.



That was a TATA built 30 yrs ago... the question is can BD build even that one today?? Heck even the Tatas seem to put faith only building mini pickups in your market- they're hardly trucks or passenger cars...


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> You got your reply and you are speechless - think long and heard if you want to unearth more of india



I know about India but you don't know about BD because you are obsessed with them as well. 

I don't have India-phobia or AL-phobia like you that always search some anti-India things and post them here. Go through all of you threads. *Of your 24 ours I bet you think about India atleast 20 hours, that also include nightmares. * 

You can't post any argument as you don't know anything or not tried to earn anything as always searching ant-India subjects. Thats why I said get some life.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## TopCat

Guynextdoor said:


> That was a TATA built 30 yrs ago... the question is can BD build even that one today?? Heck even the Tatas seem to put faith only building mini pickups in your market- they're hardly trucks or passenger cars...



BD can.. its not rocket science.
We will see what TATA can do here... There are other people who are working to roll out passenger cars soon. Might hit in Indian roads too..


----------



## SpArK

iajdani said:


> Thats what i am talking about. Thats what BD market demands..



No Brother, thats for Indian and World markets,.. You guys will be getting *custom made ones like this* that suits the market there.


----------



## Kinetic

iajdani said:


> Mannnn.... what a piece of work..
> Thats TATA???
> *I dont think that version of TATA has any future in BD.* They must do better than that in BD.



why making fun of your little knowledge? Do you know how many TATA trucks run on the roads of BD? How many Indian trucks are there compared to other countries? Do you know that those green CNG you drive come from which country? lol


----------



## idune

*Tata cars 'worst performers' in South Africa*
December 06, 2007 17:22 IST

Indian automobile firm Tata Motors' [Get Quote] passenger cars have been named as the worst performer among 23 same category vehicles running on South African roads in a new customer satisfaction survey released on Thursday.

In a study conducted by JD Power and Associates, Tata cars were ranked at the bottom of a list of 23 passenger vehicle brands in South Africa. The vehicles were compared on the basis of initial quality feedback given by customers.

German auto giant BMW topped the list as the best quality brand in the passenger vehicles segment, which included cars and sports utility vehicle (SUV) models.

The study said the German car reported a total number of 142 problems per 100 vehicles, the lowest in the segment. Tata cars reported as many as 567 problems per 100 vehicles -- the highest for the segment. The score of Tata vehicles was more than double the average passenger vehicle score of 245.

Tata Motors, India's biggest automobile firm, sells its hatchback Indica and sedan Indigo in the African nation.

JD Power said its annual study was a customer-driven measure of problems experienced in the first three to seven months of ownership. It examined 228 problem symptoms across nine factors, including exterior and interior, entertainment, driving experience, controls and displays, features, heating, ventilation and air conditioning, engine and other problems.

All the brands were given scores based on problems reported per 100 vehicles with the lowest scores indicating fewer problems and therefore, better quality rankings.

JD Power is a leading international market research firm and is part of US-based McGraw Hills group that also owns brands like Standard & Poor's and BusinessWeek.

In the passenger vehicle quality ranking, BMW was followed by Honda, Subaru, Mercedes-Benz and Volvo in the top five.

Ford's British brand Land Rover, which Tata Motors is currently looking to acquire along with the US carmaker's another luxury UK brand Jaguar, was ranked at ninth position.

JD Power said Jaguar and passenger vehicle models of another Indian automaker Mahindra were included in the study but were not ranked due to their small sample sizes.

Tata Motors had announced its foray into the South African market in 2004 with a range of passenger cars, utility vehicles, pick-ups, trucks and buses.

The list of pick-up trucks was topped by Toyota with 227 problems per 100 vehicles. The study for this segment also included vehicles made by Tata and Mahindra, but they were not ranked because of small sample sizes.

The lower compact car segment was topped by Kia Picanto, while Honda Jazz and Audi A3 were ranked the highest in the lower small car and upper small car categories, respectively.


Tata cars 'worst performers' in South Africa


----------



## SpArK

TATA's nowadys are making these ones too


----------



## idune

*Defect Truck delivered as new*
*Re Defect TATA Truck*

We are so very disappointed that we purchased TATA new truck for already almost 2 months but the truck has been in defect since we first got from your agent in Lampang. Despite several check-up by TATAs agent technician, the truck still cannot operate properly and very dangerous to drive in the street because the engine can just stop running at any time without warning. Also, it cannot accelerate. We have complained but were only asked that TATAs technical will check and help repairing but the problem still exists and we now demand a new truck for replacement. 

Since we paid money for a new truck, we expect 100% problem free but on the contrary, we are sitting with a defect truck that cannot be used and sit idle in our garage plus having to be in and out to see your technician. We loaned the money to buy this truck but instead, it now sits idle in our garage.

This is most annoying and we feel being cheated as your company sold us a defected truck.

We paid deposit for the truck since March 13 and got to wait until April 27 to get the truck. When we got the truck, then there have been technical problems all along making it very risky to drive and thus our driver refused to drive this truck 

Since the truck has already been repaired by your technician without getting any better, we demand that you arrange a full cash compensation for us so that we can buy other new truck or change a NEW problem-free truck for us immediately. 

We do not want to publicize this problem but simply ask for a fair deal i.e. We are supposed to get a NEW problem-free truck that we fully paid and not a defect one. Need replacement/change of new truck

truck Giant Complaints - Defect Truck delivered as new


----------



## SpArK

*Tata Motors Plans To Set Up Truck Assembly Unit In South Africa*


26 Jun 2010,

Tata Motors to set up assembly unit in South Africa-Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times

MUMBAI: Tata Motors is looking at setting up an assembly unit in South Africa for medium and small trucks by the end of this financial year to boost sales in African markets such as Zambia, Nigeria and Ghana. 

&#8220;We are looking at assembling medium-sized and small trucks there for now and may later look at the world truck range,&#8221; said PM Telang, MD, Tata Motors India. The initial capacity will be 3,000 units, which will later scale up to 4,500 units, he said. At present, the auto major is exporting close to 3,000 units to South Africa. 

In 1994, Tata Group set up Tata Africa Holdings in Johannesburg. Later in 2006, it acquired a manufacturing plant of Japanese auto major Nissan in South Africa. South Africa is an integral market for Tata Motors and has charted out a five-year growth plan , officials said. 

The company also disclosed it plans to set up an assembly plant in Nigeria in the next two to three years. Tata Motors currently has plants in Thailand , Bangladesh , Spain, UK and South Korea. 

Tata Motors is targeting a sale of 2.2 lakh light trucks in the current financial year, which will include around 1.5 lakh ace trucks and around 70,000 magic trucks. Last year, the company sold 1.1 lakh ace and 48,000 magic trucks. The company is looking at a 15&#37; growth in the commercial vehicles segment this fiscal. The auto major also plans to launch four models under its premium Prima range of trucks, which include two tippers, one tractor and one simple truck, between September and March 2011, said Ravi Pisharody, president, commercial vehicles. 

The company is also looking at increasing production of the one-tonne Ace mini-truck to 20,000 units from 10,000 units a month at its Pantnagar facility.


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> *Tata cars 'worst performers' in South Africa*
> December 06, 2007 17:22 IST



BD is still flashed with Tata made vehicles. Now think where are you!!!! And now even they building a manufacturing plant. They have a good market there. 

This minutes you spent searching about a news against Tata?  Can't you post anything yourself?


----------



## bd_4_ever

I have no freaking idea where this is going to end up....

People dont like to wait and see *and then* argue about what happened and what should have happened....

Carry on, i am having fun....


Cheers!!!


----------



## SpArK

*Tata steady; regards world truck sales*

CHENNAI: Tata Motors is moving steadily on marketing its high horse power world truck developed with south Korean subsidiary Tata Daewoo, a top company official said Tuesday. 

"We are doing concept marketing. We first understand a prospect's goods carriage pattern and the route he carries. Only when we are satisfied that his interests will be best served with our world truck we would suggest our models," President Ravi Pishorady told reporters here. 

He said as a policy the company sells the world truck along with the trailer. 

"We ensure that the prospect has two drivers for this high horse power (HP) truck as it is for long haul. Initially we sold 180HP trucks and now we sell 280HP models. We will be reaching 100 unit sales soon," he said. 

He was here to participate in a company function to celebrate sales of 500,000 units of small goods carrier Ace since it was launched five years ago. 

Speaking about the success of the goods carrier, he said: "We sell around 11,000 units per month. Currently the production capacity is sufficient." 

He said the total industry volume is around 18,000 units per month and is growing at a rate of 25 percent. 

"We have around five variants including passenger carriers. Though competition has increased we have the first mover advantage," Pishorady added. 

Asked about the passenger variant Magic, he said the models sells around 5,000 units per month. 

He said the 0.5 tonne vehicle to carry passengers is being test marketed in Rajasthan.



Tata steady; regards world truck sales-Automobiles-Auto-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## TopCat

Kinetic said:


> BD is still flashed with Tata made vehicles. Now think where are you!!!! And now even they building a manufacturing plant. They have a good market there.
> 
> This minutes you spent searching about a news against Tata?  Can't you post anything yourself?



TATA building the plant for export to Europe and other duty free countries from BD.


----------



## SpArK

*TATA Ace mini truck facility could come up in Bangladesh, reports The Telegraph
*

Tata Ace mini truck facility could come up in Bangladesh, reports The Telegraph-WheelsUnplugged Automobile Industry News
















There is news that Tata Motors is gearing to spread Ace&#8217;s wings beyond its home market. Of late, media reports suggest that India's largest vehiclemaker is drawing up plans to sell the minitruck in neighbouring nations like Bangladesh by this year or next. Of late &#8216;The Telegraph&#8217; has exclusively reported that Tata Motors is looking to tie up with Bangladesh-based Nitol Motors Limited, sales agent for Tata Motors. It may be recalled that Nitol had earlier expressed its desire to lift consignments of Nano in SKD format for final assembly at its existing plant in Jessore. *Owned by Abdul Matlub Ahmad, Nitol Motors had formed a joint venture with the Tatas in 1991 to assemble their vehicles in Bangladesh. It produces Tatas&#8217; commercial vehicles, including trucks, for the local market at its plant in Jessore. In February, the company showcased the Nano in Bangladesh at the India Trade Fair.*


If &#8216;The Telegraph&#8217; report is to be believed, Tata Motors is looking to establish a plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka, where nearly 30,000-40,000 Ace pick-ups would be rolled out on an annual basis. The report also claims that the proposed Kishoregunj plant will be a large set-up with a supporting auto ancillary hub capable of exporting vehicles to India. However, the daily didn&#8217;t specify whether it will be a 50:50 JV or whether Tata Motors will hold the majority/minority stake.

Matlub Ahmed was quoted as saying to the above newspaper, &#8220;What we are looking at is a core plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka around which an ancillary industry will grow up. Only those (motor) parts which are too complicated to be manufactured in Bangladesh at this point will be imported,&#8221; he said. Ahmed also told the newspaper that the Company was looking to sell about 12,000 trucks in Bangladesh and the remaining ones will be exported to India, Myanmar and countries where engineering goods from Bangladesh have duty-free access such as Turkey and other European nations. Nitol Motors sells about 700-800 Ace trucks a month in Bangladesh. Ahmed also told &#8216;The Telegraph&#8217; that the Bangladesh government was keen on this project as it would be able to export trucks and spares to India, &#8220;Helping to reduce the trade deficit between the two neighbours,&#8221; he said.

Separately, media reports also suggest that Tata Motors is setting up a special rural wing in its domestic market in anticipation that nearly 50 per cent of its Ace family of light commercial vehicles (LCV) sales will be derived from such markets. Currently non-urban markets contribute of 20-25 per cent. A senior official of Tata Motors told NDTV Profit that Tata Motors intends to adopt the FMCG model and aims to touch nooks and crannies by tying up with entities like Godrej Aadhar, ITC e-choupal and even its in house companies like Rallis and Tata Chemicals. The company currently has 1,200 touch points which it intends to increase it to 1,700 in the next one year with large numbers being added in smaller towns and cities. Furthermore, the Indian automaker is beefing up its association with PSUs and regional rural banks and credit societies to offer complete auto finance solution to farmers. A business daily also claims that the company would be ramping up the number of sales and services points as well as workshops in the small towns and villages. Tata Motors will also be providing training and help in upgrading equipment at existing LCV service stations. It also plans to add 200 customer contact centres to up the number to 1,000 in the next few years to support its growing customer base.


----------



## idune

*Car fire raises safety concerns for Tata Motors*

By Erika Kinetz, The Associated Press

Updated: 03/26/2010 04:42:30 AM PDT

A brand new silver Tata Nano, heralded as the world's cheapest car, stands in flames on the suburbs of Mumbai, India, Sunday, March 21, 2010. The car belonging to Satish Sawant, a software engineer, burst into flames as he was proudly driving it home from the showroom, draped with a celebratory garland of marigolds. Sawant managed to get his wife and five-year-old son out of the back seat before the smoke billowing from the rear engine turned into flames that engulfed the tiny car. ( AP Photo)






MUMBAI, India &#8212; When it was launched less than a year ago, the $2,500 Tata Nano was promoted as a safe, ultra-cheap car for poor Indians, an alternative to the motorbikes that zoom precariously around the country. 

New questions about the safety of the pint-sized auto are being raised, however, after one of them burst into flames Sunday as it was being driven home from the showroom. 

Software engineer Satish Sawant, his wife and 5-year-old son escaped from the silver Tata Nano &#8212; which still bore a celebratory garland of marigolds on the front hood &#8212; before the tiny car was engulfed by fire. 

A chauffeur initially was at the wheel, but Sawant said he had taken over driving before the fire broke out. Tata has offered Sawant a replacement Nano or a refund. 

"My wife now doesn't want to buy any car," Sawant said by phone from his home in northern Mumbai on Thursday. "She doesn't even want to go for a Mercedes." 

His ordeal showed just the latest problem with the low-cost Nano as Tata Motors sets its sights on global expansion and aims to ramp up production of the car with a new factory next month. 

Tata Motors spokesman Debasis Ray said the company is investigating the cause of the fire. Although Ray said the automaker believed it was "a one-off, stray incident," he also said he did not know how the blaze began. 

"It did catch fire. We're trying to figure out what may have caused it," Ray said. 

Last fall, three customers in India complained that their Nanos started smoking, but Ray said Thursday the incidents are not related to this week's fire. 

Tata Motors attributed those to a faulty electrical switch and said it had changed suppliers and done additional tests to rule out a recall or redesign. 

The switch problem, he said, "has been comprehensively addressed." 

"Safety has never been an issue with Tata cars," Ray added. "They are one of the safest cars on Indian roads." 

The Nano has gotten rave reviews and awards, but some say the smoke and fire problems are symptomatic of pervasive quality control issues at India's No. 3 carmaker. 

The Nano was meant to bring automobile ownership to the impoverished masses &#8212; first in India but eventually around the world &#8212; by offering a safe car to people who couldn't otherwise afford one. Ratan Tata, who heads the Tata Group empire, has said he conceived of the idea for a "people's car" after seeing entire families crammed precariously on motorbikes. He decided they deserved a safer, all-weather transport option. 

The four-seater can travel up to 65 mph and gets 55.5 miles to the gallon. The Nano does not have air bags or antilock brakes &mdash; neither of which is required in India &#8212; and air conditioning and power windows are extra. 

It has as few moving parts as possible. There's only one windshield wiper, one side mirror and the headrests aren't adjustable. The dinner-plate-sized wheels have three bolts rather than four. The tiny trunk doesn't open; you access it from the inside, behind the rear seats. There are four gears, plus reverse. 

The dashboard of the base model has only a speedometer, an odometer and a fuel gauge. 

Tata Motors, which also owns Jaguar and Land Rover, plans to start selling versions of the Nano in Europe in 2011, and later in the U.S. 

*"As of today, is Tata good enough to take on the world? I would say no," said Deepesh Rathore, an auto analyst at IHS Global Insight in New Delhi. "On quality standards, Tata barely makes the cut." *

There are fewer than 30,000 Nanos on the road today, which means that on a percentage basis, the problem rate is fairly high, he said. 

"The Nano is a wonderful product, but these incidents really tarnish the image of the car as well as the company," Rathore said. "This is the time for Tata to have a deep look at quality." 

He said the company recently made a step in the right direction, hiring Carl-Peter Forster, former head of General Motors in Europe, as group chief executive. 

"They've got a guy running the show now who knows how the industry should work," he said. "How soon will the effects be seen across the Tata product range? Well, that will take time." 

Car fire raises safety concerns for Tata Motors - LA Daily News


----------



## SpArK

idune said:


> *Car fire raises safety concerns for Tata Motors*
> 
> By Erika Kinetz, The Associated Press
> 
> Updated: 03/26/2010 04:42:30 AM PDT
> 
> A brand new silver Tata Nano, heralded as the world's cheapest car, stands in flames on the suburbs of p://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7823/20100325do25flamingnano.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> t



*Tata Nano Bags Gold Prize In 2010 Edison Awards*








Tata Nano has won the Gold prize in the Best New Product segment under the Transportation category at the 2010 Edison Awards. *Recognised as Americas innovation award, the Edison Awards (Edison Awards 2010 honoring innovation in the development and launch of new products and services) symbolise the persistence and excellence personified by Thomas Alva Edison.* They are judged on marketplace innovation, marketplace success, technological innovation, market structure innovation, societal impact and design innovation.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## idune

*If you buy this junk *








*You will end up killing yourself*


----------



## Guynextdoor

BENNY said:


> TATA's nowadys are making these ones too


Not just make...They OWN


----------



## Guynextdoor

idune said:


> *Car fire raises safety concerns for Tata Motors*
> 
> By Erika Kinetz, The Associated Press
> 
> Updated: 03/26/2010 04:42:30 AM PDT
> 
> A brand new silver Tata Nano, heralded as the world's cheapest car, stands in flames on the suburbs of Mumbai, India, Sunday, March 21, 2010. The car belonging to Satish Sawant, a software engineer, burst into flames as he was proudly driving it home from the showroom, draped with a celebratory garland of marigolds. Sawant managed to get his wife and five-year-old son out of the back seat before the smoke billowing from the rear engine turned into flames that engulfed the tiny car. ( AP Photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMBAI, India &#8212; When it was launched less than a year ago, the $2,500 Tata Nano was promoted as a safe, ultra-cheap car for poor Indians, an alternative to the motorbikes that zoom precariously around the country.
> 
> New questions about the safety of the pint-sized auto are being raised, however, after one of them burst into flames Sunday as it was being driven home from the showroom.
> 
> Software engineer Satish Sawant, his wife and 5-year-old son escaped from the silver Tata Nano &#8212; which still bore a celebratory garland of marigolds on the front hood &#8212; before the tiny car was engulfed by fire.
> 
> A chauffeur initially was at the wheel, but Sawant said he had taken over driving before the fire broke out. Tata has offered Sawant a replacement Nano or a refund.
> 
> "My wife now doesn't want to buy any car," Sawant said by phone from his home in northern Mumbai on Thursday. "She doesn't even want to go for a Mercedes."
> 
> His ordeal showed just the latest problem with the low-cost Nano as Tata Motors sets its sights on global expansion and aims to ramp up production of the car with a new factory next month.
> 
> Tata Motors spokesman Debasis Ray said the company is investigating the cause of the fire. Although Ray said the automaker believed it was "a one-off, stray incident," he also said he did not know how the blaze began.
> 
> "It did catch fire. We're trying to figure out what may have caused it," Ray said.
> 
> Last fall, three customers in India complained that their Nanos started smoking, but Ray said Thursday the incidents are not related to this week's fire.
> 
> Tata Motors attributed those to a faulty electrical switch and said it had changed suppliers and done additional tests to rule out a recall or redesign.
> 
> The switch problem, he said, "has been comprehensively addressed."
> 
> "Safety has never been an issue with Tata cars," Ray added. "They are one of the safest cars on Indian roads."
> 
> The Nano has gotten rave reviews and awards, but some say the smoke and fire problems are symptomatic of pervasive quality control issues at India's No. 3 carmaker.
> 
> The Nano was meant to bring automobile ownership to the impoverished masses &#8212; first in India but eventually around the world &#8212; by offering a safe car to people who couldn't otherwise afford one. Ratan Tata, who heads the Tata Group empire, has said he conceived of the idea for a "people's car" after seeing entire families crammed precariously on motorbikes. He decided they deserved a safer, all-weather transport option.
> 
> The four-seater can travel up to 65 mph and gets 55.5 miles to the gallon. The Nano does not have air bags or antilock brakes &mdash; neither of which is required in India &#8212; and air conditioning and power windows are extra.
> 
> It has as few moving parts as possible. There's only one windshield wiper, one side mirror and the headrests aren't adjustable. The dinner-plate-sized wheels have three bolts rather than four. The tiny trunk doesn't open; you access it from the inside, behind the rear seats. There are four gears, plus reverse.
> 
> The dashboard of the base model has only a speedometer, an odometer and a fuel gauge.
> 
> Tata Motors, which also owns Jaguar and Land Rover, plans to start selling versions of the Nano in Europe in 2011, and later in the U.S.
> 
> *"As of today, is Tata good enough to take on the world? I would say no," said Deepesh Rathore, an auto analyst at IHS Global Insight in New Delhi. "On quality standards, Tata barely makes the cut." *
> 
> There are fewer than 30,000 Nanos on the road today, which means that on a percentage basis, the problem rate is fairly high, he said.
> 
> "The Nano is a wonderful product, but these incidents really tarnish the image of the car as well as the company," Rathore said. "This is the time for Tata to have a deep look at quality."
> 
> He said the company recently made a step in the right direction, hiring Carl-Peter Forster, former head of General Motors in Europe, as group chief executive.
> 
> "They've got a guy running the show now who knows how the industry should work," he said. "How soon will the effects be seen across the Tata product range? Well, that will take time."
> 
> Car fire raises safety concerns for Tata Motors - LA Daily News


Well I can tell you about the hundreds of thousands of cars that even TOYOTA had to recall, not to mention other players. What are you trying to prove??


----------



## SpArK

idune said:


> *If yoy buy this *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will end up like this*



Dont worry its now even marketed in europe nowadays.

We even travel in Boeings even though they have met with accidents and fire..

You guys just enjoy this.. 

be safe..


----------



## SpArK

*Tata Motors Follows Mahindra To The US*



With the introduction of the Nano, Tata Motors will become the second Indian automaker to sell its cars in the US, following on the heels of Mahindra & Mahindra whose own pickup trucks will be distributed by Global Vehicles USA, Inc. (GV) beginning later this year. GV has already established a network of US dealerships for the Mahindra trucks which are expected to be joined by other models in coming years. Likely, Tata Motors would come up with a similar arrangement for selling the Nano, hooking up with a US partner to handle marketing, sales, distribution and maintenance.
The four seat Nano only recently went into production following delays which forced the automaker to shift production from one Indian state to another one. Tata designed the Nano to appeal to the Indian family who normally piles onto one motorcycle to get them where they are going. The Nano retails for about the same price as these bikes, opening up car ownership to untold millions of consumers.




*Since safety requirements and quality requirements are higher in BD than in EUROPE and USA , i don't think NANO will be welcomed there. *


----------



## Indiarox

BENNY said:


> *Me too... its my favorite too... parotta .. beef chilly ..yummy!!!*..



thats my fav food along with BBQ ribs


----------



## Iggy

BENNY said:


> *Me too... its my favorite too... parotta .. beef chilly ..yummy!!!*..



Benny try Beef Dragon..There is hotel in Uloor,(Indraprastha i think.. its been long since i went there)they make super beef Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor

seiko said:


> Benny try Beef Dragon..There is hotel in Uloor,(Indraprastha i think.. its been long since i went there)they make super beef Dragon


The only parts of the thread that actually makes sense and if some use. The rest is all c**p.


----------



## Arjun MBT

seiko said:


> Benny try Beef Dragon..There is hotel in Uloor,(Indraprastha i think..Th its been long since i went there)they make super beef Dragon



Dont make fun guys, Iam in andamans, I miss My kerala and Beef , Here Iam for atleast one month Eating Tuna and Non other than that... Dont make My mouth watery, Do You know I cannot Live without Beef and sambar???... I have work for another 10 days here... please,Dont make me Come there By reminding me of these Yummy dishes...


----------



## Raje amar

good going........


----------



## Guynextdoor

Arjun MBT said:


> Dont make fun guys, Iam in andamans, I miss My kerala and Beef , Here Iam for atleast one month Eating Tuna and Non other than that... Dont make My mouth watery, Do You know I cannot Live without Beef and sambar???... I have work for another 10 days here... please,Dont make me Come there By reminding me of these Yummy dishes...


Hey I was thinking of converting this into a 'how and where to get good Kerela beef thread'. That way it would be of some use to us. I mean the rest of the 9 pages of BS has taught me ZERO. So here's my two cents:
Most ppl don't know that there's a place called Sneha Cafe in Matunga in Mumbai which serves beef, ADA, Kappa....


----------



## Raje amar

Lamborghini LP-560-4 catches fire in Indian airportBy Sebastian Bivin on 12.12.2009






Tense moments prevailed at the cargo complex, in the Chennai International Airport in India, on the 23rd of November, when a Lamborghini LP-560-4, waiting for loading on to an Emirates airlines cargo plane, caught fire.

Sources said the car was on a trolley when the mishap occurred around 6.30am IST.The engine was gutted.

Airport officials said the car (EX 431 GK), which was brought from Milan, Italy, for a a special trackday event at the Madras Motor Sports Club&#8217;s track at Chennai last month. Five such cars had been brought for the show.

While the Airports Authority of India and the airline claimed that a little smoke had emerged from the car and that it had not caught fire, the police said that the engine of the car had been completely destroyed in the fire.

Sources said that two Lamborghini cars had been brought to the airport on Sunday evening to be taken to Milan, via Dubai on an Emirates cargo flight.

One of the cars had half a tank of fuel. Staff at the air cargo complex allegedly kept the vehicle idling throughout the previous night, after instructions from the manufacturer, to burn the fuel as cars can be loaded on to an aircraft only with an empty fuel tank.

A senior AAI official said: &#8220;The smoke activated fire sprinklers inside the cargo complex. AAI had handed over the car to the airline for loading and it was in the air cargo complex when the accident happened.&#8221;

However, the reason for the fire is not known. &#8220;We will investigate the reason behind the accident because it could have turned into a major disaster if the smoke was not put out by the fire sprinkler system. Other consignments would also have caught fire,&#8221; he added.

An automobile expert said, &#8220;Lamborghini cars are supposed to be driven fast. The engine gets heated quickly and the cooling system works only when the car is moving at a high speed. Keeping the engine idling for a long time will heat it up. It is also possible that the car might have been manoeuvred at slow speeds inside the cargo area for loading.&#8221;



Lamborghini Trackday event in Chennai, India:


----------



## SpArK

seiko said:


> Benny try Beef Dragon..There is hotel in Uloor,(Indraprastha i think.. its been long since i went there)they make super beef Dragon




Park Rajhadhani is in Ulloor.

Indrapuri is in VZKD, TVM.



Tried hundred times. ask the waiters next time.

Now more into Schezwan Beef.


----------



## SpArK

Arjun MBT said:


> Dont make fun guys, Iam in andamans, I miss My kerala and Beef , Here Iam for atleast one month Eating Tuna and Non other than that... Dont make My mouth watery, Do You know I cannot Live without Beef and sambar???... I have work for another 10 days here... please,Dont make me Come there By reminding me of these Yummy dishes...



*Beef and sambhar >> is that a combination??*


----------



## Guynextdoor

BENNY said:


> Park Rajhadhani is in Ulloor.
> 
> Indrapuri is in VZKD, TVM.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried hundred times. ask the waiters next time.
> 
> Now more into Schezwan Beef.


Dude I'm telling you, it's easy to get mallu food in mallu land, but outside of mallu land, u've gotta check out matunga. U'll be surprised how authentic it is. Plus the cost will be approximately equal to what you'll pay in kerela...beat that..


----------



## Raje amar

The Capital witnessed two incidents in which a WagonR and a Maruti 800 caught fire, becoming death traps for their owners. 

In the first case &#8212; reported from Outer Delhi&#8217;s Prashant Vihar area &#8212; the fire began with a short-circuit. The second, in West Delhi&#8217;s Kanhaiya Nagar, took place because the petrol tank caught fire. 

In both cases, the men trapped inside were charred beyond recognition. And it took the police, fire and forensic officials long to retrieve the bodies. 

In the Rohini case, 36-year-old Roopender Singh Bhatia had parked the car in front of the Regional Transport Office in Sector 15. 

His air conditioner was switched on and he was reclining on the driver&#8217;s seat. Police and forensic officials said around 11.30 am, a short-circuit must have occurred in the vehicle&#8217;s air conditioner. The blaze spread &#8220;within a fraction of a second&#8221;. 


Bhatia got trapped inside, probably due to the car&#8217;s central locking system, said Deputy Commissioner of Police (Outer), Chhaya Sharma. &#8220;A constable, Dharmender, who was out on his beat, told us the man was struggling to get out. By the time he reached, the man was dead.&#8221; 

By the time fire officials doused the flames, Bhatia was charred beyond recognition. The car&#8217;s CNG cylinder and engine were found intact, only the interiors had burnt. 

Police recovered a driving licence, which belonged to Bhatia&#8217;s wife, Simrat Kaur. Since the body was unrecognisable, they thought it was Kaur herself. They realised their mistake when they called up the house. 

Two cars catch fire, drivers locked in, die


----------



## SpArK

Guynextdoor said:


> Dude I'm telling you, it's easy to get mallu food in mallu land, but outside of mallu land, u've gotta check out matunga. U'll be surprised how authentic it is. Plus the cost will be approximately equal to what you'll pay in kerela...beat that..



Guys we are going off topic .. we better start a thread on foods in India.. where is that XiniX guy??? 

Ask him to start something called "Feel the food" or something.


----------



## Iggy

BENNY said:


> *Beef and sambhar >> is that a combination??*



 its like Sreenivasan saying in Akkare Akkare Akkare ,Mean avial ..


----------



## praveen007

this might help u all to see bangladesh transportation system

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&so...mPDzBQ&usg=AFQjCNFxbFlHMd8e1QQm2d5lDQFMzPvDoQ


----------



## Iggy

BENNY said:


> Guys we are going off topic .. we better start a thread on foods in India.. where is that XiniX guy???
> 
> Ask him to start something called "Feel the food" or something.



Like before they were talking about the topic 

@Arjun MBT :Come back ,have a Kappa Biryani mixed with Beef


----------



## SpArK

seiko said:


> Like before they were talking about the topic
> 
> @Arjun MBT :Come back ,have a Kappa Biryani mixed with Beef



Lets be cruel to Arjun MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arjun MBT

BENNY said:


> *Beef and sambhar >> is that a combination??*



Nop, But Puttu and samabar is One deadly combination and Beef Mixed with parota.... and kakka and Parota ..... Please dont remind Me, all I get here, is tuna tuna tuna, Tuna sambar is available here...


----------



## SpArK

Arjun MBT said:


> Nop, But Puttu and samabar is One deadly combination and Beef Mixed with parota.... and kakka and Parota ..... Please dont remind Me, all I get here, is tuna tuna tuna, Tuna sambar is available here...



Dont worry dude.. just satisfy ur appetitie looking at this photo.


----------



## Arjun MBT

BENNY said:


> Dont worry dude.. just satisfy ur appetitie looking at this photo.



You made my day, atleast I can see it...


----------



## Arjun MBT

BENNY said:


> Lets be cruel to Arjun MBT



I will take revenge for that.... Wait


----------



## Bang Galore

idune said:


> Tata Bus





*Since you tried so hard to find the above photo, I thought that i must do my bit.*























I kept looking at that three pointed star thingy & I'm sure that it is not the Tata logo. Any ideas? I guess you are going to now say that any vehicle sporting that logo is not good enough for Bangladesh.


----------



## Kinetic

iajdani said:


> TATA building the plant for export to Europe and other duty free countries from BD.



Still the jobs goes to people of BD and govt of BD earns from the export!!! Get the logic clear. If any one makes a manufacturing plant in BD and export from there its good for them.


----------



## Kinetic

bd_4_ever said:


> I have no freaking idea where this is going to end up....
> 
> People dont like to wait and see *and then* argue about what happened and what should have happened....
> 
> Carry on, i am having fun....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Dude don't expect anything better when India-BD is linked in a news. Some so called 'BD nationals' can't stop bashing India whether India is doing something good or bad. I have seen many Pakistanis and other nationals with logical arguments. With them a matter can be discussed and could learned many thing but with these 'BD guys'? No way!!!! First they will post BS news and than words like *'dirty Indians'*, *'we love your cows'* etc etc. Because they didn't learned to talk. 

This thread's first reply from an Indian, "Very Nice Indeed". 
Second reply from a BD guy, "Cool.. *but lets see what happens.. Indians talk more work less.." *

So everything is over!!! After that only India bashing..... and 'anti-Tata news' from idune!


----------



## nForce

BENNY said:


>







iajdani said:


> Thats what i am talking about. Thats what BD market demands..



This is what u are actually getting..which are to be rolled out from the plant that is to be manufactured in Bangladesh as a joint venture between Tata and Nitol Motors...












The pictures given by Benny are some of the Tata products that we use in India.
U can obviously get what the BD market demands,but they have a price tag attached to them which is higher than that of Tata ACE...


----------



## idune

*If you buy this junk *








*You will end up killing yourself*


----------



## Ammyy

idune said:


> You got your reply and you are speechless - think long and heard if you want to unearth more of india



*Well this plant gonna start in BD for sure .... 
And no one can stop that...... 

Start post more it doesn't help *


----------



## lhuang

idune said:


> *If you buy this junk *



I wonder why there is so much illogical hatred from you. You do realise that India can keep you guys in poverty indefinitely, it would be better to calm down on all the rhetoric and start buying good will from them, otherwise you are doing your country a lot of harm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

lhuang said:


> I wonder why there is so much illogical hatred from you. You do realise that India can keep you guys in poverty indefinitely, it would be better to calm down on all the rhetoric and start buying good will from them, otherwise you are doing your country a lot of harm.



He is crazy about India... he posted the same thing three times in this thread itself....

First time

Second time

Third time

He has came to this forum just to post anti-India news and in this thread anti-Tata (because its an Indian company). After posting few he doesn't find new 'articles' against Tata so posting the same BS again and again. He got India-phobia.  


*iajdani*, see the condition of your 'special team' ranting same BS again and again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

idune said:


> *If you buy this junk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will end up killing yourself*



*Dont worry. since TATA will be supplying buses and trucks soon. You can expect an easy way for controlling high population growth and population density. My only concern is will that "Indian dalal" . indian stooge, indian dhoti supporting AL will allow it. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

nForce said:


> This is what u are actually getting..which are to be rolled out from the plant that is to be manufactured in Bangladesh as a joint venture between Tata and Nitol Motors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures given by Benny are some of the Tata products that we use in India.
> U can obviously get what the BD market demands,but they have a price tag attached to them which is higher than that of Tata ACE...






So they going to build thise shhitt in Bangladesh with Nitol.. 

Good luck buddy... Hope they wont end up reimporting those back to India... 

We call them Tom Tom. Some put a cover in the back and pulling low income passenger in BD.. But sell would be around 1000 a year for sure...


----------



## Skies

lhuang said:


> I wonder why there is so much illogical hatred from you. *You do realise that India can keep you guys in poverty indefinitely,* it would be better to calm down on all the rhetoric and start buying good will from them, otherwise you are doing your country a lot of harm.



How can India can keep us in poverty indefinitely?


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> How can India can keep us in poverty indefinitely?



He thinks, India could infect us with their poverty for ever.


----------



## Kinetic

iajdani said:


> He thinks, India could infect us with their poverty for ever.


*
You are already the poorest country in this region so that will not work. Every country including Bhutan, India, Srilanka, Pakistan's per capita income is more than double of you. * 

*Two weapons currently there in our hands,

1) Stopping the water of Ganges, Teesta, Brahmaputra, Barak, Feni etc and many more rivers. 

2) Using the 'stooge govt' in BD. *


----------



## Indiarox

iajdani said:


> So they going to build thise shhitt in Bangladesh with Nitol..
> 
> Good luck buddy... Hope they wont end up reimporting those back to India...



It is a win-win situation for all parties involved.
Tata's-They get to expand their manufacturing base and open up new markets and profit making ventures.

Bangladesh: Jobs both directly and indirectly form the plant.
Foreign exchange if they are exported to other countries(India also)

India: helps in foreign relations building up of positive image of India in Bangladesh. 
The only losers are the anti-India block and the anti_India trollers and I think you know whom I am referring to .

GoodBye


----------



## Guynextdoor

This thread was so much nicer when we spoke of food!! Let's get back to that shall we???


----------



## Indiarox

Kinetic said:


> *
> 2) Using the 'stooge govt' in BD. *


This one was too good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiarox

Guynextdoor said:


> This thread was so much nicer when we spoke of food!! Let's get back to that shall we???



only problem was my mouth was watering too much P


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> So they going to build thise shhitt in Bangladesh with Nitol..
> 
> Good luck buddy... Hope they wont end up reimporting those back to India...
> 
> We call them Tom Tom. Some put a cover in the back and pulling low income passenger in BD.. But sell would be around 1000 a year for sure...



Our Gingira boys can put togather better things than that TATA tom tom.


----------



## SpArK

idune said:


> Our Gingira boys can put togather better things than that TATA tom tom.



Thats why they are remaining Gingira boys (WTF is that .. whatver anyway).. maybe they can do car wash or fix the puncture of tyres.


----------



## jbond197

iajdani said:


> TATA building the plant for export to Europe and other duty free countries from BD.



So what do you think they are idiots and are there for charity for poor bangladeshis. Tata is there for business and will pay you for any services or cheap labour you are going to provide. Now its upto you take it or leave it. Don't cry a river here...


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Our Gingira boys can put togather better things than that TATA tom tom.



Here you go.... Ingenious. Tata could hire some of those engineers for their plant i suppose.


----------



## javaman

iajdani said:


> Here you go.... Ingenious. Tata could hire some of those engineers for their plant i suppose.



u.s has made a deal of 5 billion dollars with BD for this


----------



## Iggy

iajdani said:


> So they going to build thise shhitt in Bangladesh with Nitol..




Ok now you can put rest the European market theary 



> Good luck buddy... Hope they wont end up reimporting those back to India...



Dont worry we here have lots of them..its a good vehicle to carry goods like cement,bricks,and also move goods and furniture for bachelors like us from one flat to another when moving.



> We call them Tom Tom. Some put a cover in the back and pulling low income passenger in BD.. But sell would be around 1000 a year for sure...




Thats exactly why they are going to manufacture this vehicle there..It will be affordable and will sell more units in Bangladesh and also the cost of the vehicle can be brought down once the production starts in Bangladesh..


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> He thinks, India could infect us with their poverty for ever.



Nah, you already are poorest enough. He was talking more from a blockade perspective. But it's anyway useless to discuss on BD section.


----------



## SpArK

self delete


----------



## lhuang

Skies said:


> How can India can keep us in poverty indefinitely?



Pretty much what they're doing now.


----------



## Ammyy

idune said:


> Our Gingira boys can put togather better things than that TATA tom tom.



This plant gonna start in BD for sure 
And no one stop that 
And these posts not help


----------



## fallstuff

lhuang said:


> I wonder why there is so much illogical hatred from you. You do realise that India can keep you guys in poverty indefinitely, it would be better to calm down on all the rhetoric and start buying good will from them, otherwise you are doing your country a lot of harm.


----------



## TopCat

lhuang said:


> Pretty much what they're doing now.



Ya in your wet dream....


----------



## WelcomeBack

"Tata truck plant near Dhaka" 

now BD people will drive world class truck.


----------



## tnt123

By the amount of fighting one would think that India is invading bangladesh haha


----------



## lhuang

tnt said:


> By the amount of fighting one would think that India is invading bangladesh haha



Fun to watch, isn't it?


----------



## TopCat

lhuang said:


> Fun to watch, isn't it?



Its more fun to watch loosers hiding behind somebody else's flag..


----------



## lhuang

iajdani said:


> Its more fun to watch loosers hiding behind somebody else's flag..



It took me a while to think of this, so make sure you giggle a little. 

YOUR MOTHER also,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

iajdani said:


> Here you go.... Ingenious. Tata could hire some of those engineers for their plant i suppose.



Yeah, heard that the US Army also wants to buy them for troop transportation in Afghanistan.
P


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt.Popeye said:


> Yeah, heard that the US Army also wants to buy them for troop transportation in Afghanistan.
> P



Yeah cheap trucks of low quality for ANA......


----------



## eastwatch

Capt.Popeye said:


> Yeah, heard that the US Army also wants to buy them for troop transportation in Afghanistan.
> P



But, you have to understand that the poor quality India-made vehicles as seen in the picture may be good for a poor India and Afghanistan. But, our people detastes these things and also anything made in India. It is all because of Indian people's mean-mindedness.


----------



## javaman

eastwatch said:


> But, you have to understand that the poor quality India-made vehicles as seen in the picture may be good for a poor India and Afghanistan. But, our people detastes these things and also anything made in India. It is all because of Indian people's mean-mindedness.



firstly try to arrange money to purchase money 4 indian made trucks,then ask ur ppl to taste it .india made the cheapest car in the world.which was driven even into the leh ladakh successfully.u shud be thankful to tata that they invested 4 ur ppl.


----------



## eastwatch

javaman said:


> firstly try to arrange money to purchase money 4 indian made trucks,then ask ur ppl to taste it .india made the cheapest car in the world.which was driven even into the leh ladakh successfully.u shud be thankful to tata that they invested 4 ur ppl.



At more than 6% growth per year, Gross National Income at more than US$111 billion and savings rate at about 29% (it may be more now) BD is a lucrative market no doubt. But, most of India-made machines are not up to standard, weighs too heavy, and the shock absorbers and springs are very bad. 

So, BD people may not like TATA goods any more if only an alternative manufacturer builds its plant in BD. However, the way our economy is expanding, it wii soon be capable to absorb goods of another two or three manufacturers. Whatever may be the quality, TATA will certainly have its own market share here. All that gilletrs is not gold.

Also, I do not see any prospect of reducing our trade deficit with India. But, no one's objection will deter the two private companies from building a plant in Dhaka.


----------



## fallstuff

dee said:


> New Delhi, June 30: The Tatas are planning to join hands with its car distributor in Bangladesh  Nitol Motors  for a truck plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka. The facility will manufacture 30,000-40,000 Ace pick-ups a year.
> 
> Matlub Ahmed, chairman of Nitol Niloy Group, that owns Nitol Motors, said, What we are looking at is a core plant at Kishoregunj near Dhaka around which an ancillary industry will grow up.
> 
> Only those (motor) parts which are too complicated to be manufactured in Bangladesh at this point will be imported, he said.
> 
> Analysts said such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.
> 
> Ahmed told The Telegraph the company was looking to sell about 12,000 trucks in Bangladesh.
> 
> The rest will be exported to India, Myanmar and countries where engineering goods from Bangladesh have duty-free access such as Turkey and other European nations.
> 
> Nitol has a joint venture with the Tatas that assembles vehicles of the Indian company at Jessore.
> 
> The proposed Kishoregunj plant will be a large set-up with a supporting auto ancillary hub capable of exporting vehicles to India.
> 
> Ahmed, who is now in India, will be visiting Pune, where Tata Motors has a plant. Nitol Motors sells about 700-800 Ace trucks a month in Bangladesh.
> 
> The details of the joint venture are not yet clear. Sources indicated that the Tatas would possibly settle for a 50:50 joint venture with Nitol.
> 
> Ahmed said the Bangladesh government was keen on this project as it would be able to export trucks and spares to India, Helping to reduce the trade deficit between the two neighbours.
> 
> Nitol and Tata Motors are also studying the possibility of assembling Nanos in Bangladesh, but this is not on the immediate radar.
> 
> Earlier, Tata International had signed a deal with Nitol in April to make cycles for the global market.
> 
> Four years back, the Tata group had pulled out of a proposed Rs 10,000-crore venture in Bangladesh to set up a steel mill, a fertiliser factory and a power plant.
> 
> Since then the Tatas along with other corporate entities have shown interest in the small but fast growing market of Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh, which grew at a 6.2 per cent rate last year, has a per capita income of $750 and exports goods worth $15.91 billion annually, mostly to the US, European Union and Japan.
> 
> Indias annual exports to Bangladesh are valued at $3.375 billion, while it imports goods worth a mere $358 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Business | Tata truck plant near Dhaka



Always welcome investment and trade. But lets see what is the real deal here. A lot of foreign investments came to Bangladesh for the garments tariff advantages.


----------



## idune

javaman said:


> india made the cheapest car in the world.which was driven even into the leh ladakh successfully.u shud be thankful to tata that they invested 4 ur ppl.



*If you buy Tata Nano junk *







*You will end up killing yourself*


----------



## SpArK

idune said:


> *If you buy Tata Nano junk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will end up killing yourself*



If you fly in one of these





You end up here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

idune said:


> *If you buy Tata Nano junk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will end up killing yourself*



I think you try really hard but except this not find any thing ....how many time same pic you want to post ??????


----------



## idune

*Poor quality cabs drive owners into huge debt*
*Of 11,000 cabs only 3,000 in operation*

Star Business Report


The importation of poor quality vehicles has left taxicab owners facing huge debts while travelers are being forced to endure high fares and a disastrous level of service.

*Of the 11,000 cabs with permits, mainly in Dhaka, only 3,000 are currently in operation, according to the Bangladesh Association of Taxicab Operators (Batco).

The remaining vehicles are off the road due to a lack of adequate spare parts and fundamental weaknesses in a large number of the 7,000 Indian produced cabs that were imported to the country in 2003, the Batco said yesterday.*

The failure to keep their vehicles on the road and the mounting cost of repairs has meant many taxicab owners are struggling to pay back the huge debts they incurred in importing the cabs. Their bad financial status also makes it very difficult to finance any new investment in the sector.

Batco President Abdul Mannan Chowdhury (Khoshru) said, "A section of car importers in collaboration with the then government in 2003 dumped low quality Indian cabs in the local market."

"These were cabs that the Indian government had banned from plying in their own country," he said.

He said the situation was made worse when the cabs were converted to run on CNG, because they were not strong enough to carry the CNG kits that include a heavy gas storage canister.

Added to this, the local market has been flooded with low quality spare parts making it increasingly difficult to keep the cabs in good service.

Hijacking and police seizure of vehicles were also serious problems, Khoshru said.

Engineer Habib Ahsan, managing director of Satarupa Taxicab, said, "I was an engineer with reputation of a good industrialist, when several bank lenders advised me to buy taxicabs. *I bought 20 Indian cabs, financing the purchase on bank loans," he said.

"After working for about six months the cabs started to develop problems and I could no longer continue to make regular repayments on my loan.*

My good reputation has been ruined as the bank is now treating me as a thief due to my failure to pay back my loans on time," he added.

Taxicab operators also attacked what they described as poor policy guidelines in the sector, especially restrictions on the use of reconditioned cars as taxis.

At the Batco press conference held in the capital, operators demanded that banks write off parts of the original loans taken to finance the imported cabs, and that fresh loans be made available to operators. 

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Ammyy

idune said:


> Poor quality cabs drive owners into huge debt
> Of 11,000 cabs only 3,000 in operation
> 
> Star Business Report
> 
> 
> The importation of poor quality vehicles has left taxicab owners facing huge debts while travelers are being forced to endure high fares and a disastrous level of service.
> 
> *Of the 11,000 cabs with permits, mainly in Dhaka, only 3,000 are currently in operation, according to the Bangladesh Association of Taxicab Operators (Batco).
> 
> The remaining vehicles are off the road due to a lack of adequate spare parts and fundamental weaknesses in a large number of the 7,000 Indian produced cabs that were imported to the country in 2003, the Batco said yesterday.
> 
> The failure to keep their vehicles on the road and the mounting cost of repairs has meant many taxicab owners are struggling to pay back the huge debts they incurred in importing the cabs. Their bad financial status also makes it very difficult to finance any new investment in the sector.
> 
> Batco President Abdul Mannan Chowdhury (Khoshru) said, "A section of car importers in collaboration with the then government in 2003 dumped low quality Indian cabs in the local market."
> 
> "These were cabs that the Indian government had banned from plying in their own country," he said.
> 
> He said the situation was made worse when the cabs were converted to run on CNG, because they were not strong enough to carry the CNG kits that include a heavy gas storage canister.
> 
> Added to this, the local market has been flooded with low quality spare parts making it increasingly difficult to keep the cabs in good service.
> 
> Hijacking and police seizure of vehicles were also serious problems, Khoshru said.
> 
> Engineer Habib Ahsan, managing director of Satarupa Taxicab, said, "I was an engineer with reputation of a good industrialist, when several bank lenders advised me to buy taxicabs. I bought 20 Indian cabs, financing the purchase on bank loans," he said.
> 
> "After working for about six months the cabs started to develop problems and I could no longer continue to make regular repayments on my loan.*
> 
> My good reputation has been ruined as the bank is now treating me as a thief due to my failure to pay back my loans on time," he added.
> 
> Taxicab operators also attacked what they described as poor policy guidelines in the sector, especially restrictions on the use of reconditioned cars as taxis.
> 
> At the Batco press conference held in the capital, operators demanded that banks write off parts of the original loans taken to finance the imported cabs, and that fresh loans be made available to operators.
> 
> :The Daily Star: Internet Edition




Read bolder part in your artical ........... you will find-out answer 
If these are banned in India they by BD gov allow them in your country .....


Dude in 2003 which gov in power in your country ??? 
Ohh my God .... * Bangladesh Nationalist Party * but i think they are not Indian stooges .... or they are also 
Now what ????


----------



## letsbefriends

eastwatch said:


> But, you have to understand that the poor quality India-made vehicles as seen in the picture may be good for a poor India and Afghanistan. But, our people detastes these things and also anything made in India. It is all because of Indian people's mean-mindedness.



maay be thats the reason u people like to wash the clothes of poor indians and rinse the dishes,clean the homes,wasshing cars,,,these r ll high profile professions in bangladesh while poor indians can only do MBBS,engineering,professionals at IT,MBA ,CA etc,i have full sympathy for indians


----------



## Ammyy

eastwatch said:


> But, you have to understand that the poor quality India-made vehicles as seen in the picture may be good for a poor India and Afghanistan. But, *our people detastes these things and also anything made in India*. It is all because of Indian people's mean-mindedness.



Yes thts the reason you and your county man always ready to cross border to come in India to work as servant in poor Indian home ?????


----------



## TopCat

letsbefriends said:


> maay be thats the reason u people like to wash the clothes of poor indians and rinse the dishes,clean the homes,wasshing cars,,,these r ll high profile professions in bangladesh while poor indians can only do MBBS,engineering,professionals at IT,MBA ,CA etc,i have full sympathy for indians








Seems like bunch of Indian IT,MBA,CA in this picture..
In which institute did they graduate from? I need some in my company too.. Ask them to send the resume to bullshiit@indiacrappy.com


----------



## Al-zakir

We are to pour money in to company like Walton to produce our own automobile then depend on other. I am for the improvement our own automotive industry only for now.

WALTON BD Home ::: Walton At Every Home Since 1977


----------



## Al-zakir

Bang Galore said:


> *A few photos of poor quality Tata trucks.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very poor quality i must say. I am sure you could build a better one in your garage, can't you?*



Good for Bharat and Bharati which is why we are to manufacturer our own. Our economic growth isn't captive market for Bharat even though you would like to be.


----------



## ramu

All the decibels about Indian products are poor, Indians are beggars, ...
Reality is we are the power next door. Live with it.

Hate us or Love us, you can't ignore us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Al-zakir said:


> Good for Bharat and Bharati which is why we are to manufacturer our own. Our economic growth isn't captive market for Bharat even though you would like to be.



We dont want the market of BD to be captive of India.Thats bad for business in the long term.So far as the scope of this thread is concerned,we expect the people of BD to be good customers,which they will be,irrespective of what you think or desire.


----------



## Champa-Chameli

idune said:


> *If you buy Tata Nano junk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will end up killing yourself*



We better sell TATA to a Bangladeshi firm?Maybe they are more technologically developed than us?

NANO was made by a human and humans make mistake don't they?


----------



## SpArK

*Post reported for spamming*


http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/63772-tata-truck-plant-near-dhaka-14.html#post975717

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/63772-tata-truck-plant-near-dhaka-12.html#post970375

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/63772-tata-truck-plant-near-dhaka-10.html#post969734
.


----------



## nForce

idune said:


> *If you buy Tata Nano junk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You will end up killing yourself*




*If you buy a Lamborghini *






*You will end up killing yourself*






*
Now what does this really prove??*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champa-Chameli

idune said:


> *Over 3,500 farmers committed suicide in Orissa in 11 years*
> PTISaturday, November 21, 2009 20:50 IST Email
> 
> Bhubaneswar: As many as 3,509 farmers have committed suicide in Orissa in the past 11 years, the state government said today.
> 
> Replying to an adjournment motion on unabated suicide of farmers in the state, agriculture minister Damodar Rout said in the assembly that social factors were mostly the reasons for such extreme steps. All farmers did not commit suicide due to crop loss, he said.
> 
> The highest number of 418 farmers committed suicide in 1998, Rout said, adding that suicide among farmers was less than that of other sections of the society.
> 
> "A total of 48,631 people committed suicide in the state from 1997 to 2008. The number of farmer suicide was 3,509 during the period," Rout said.
> 
> Stating that 73% of the state's population earn their livelihood from cultivation, he said that most of the farmers committed suicide due to reasons like family disputes.
> 
> "This is a grave situation. Therefore, all members including those in the opposition should suggest measures to the government for the socio-economic development of the community (farmers)," Rout said.
> 
> 
> "All the deaths are not due to crop loss but because of some other social reasons," he added. (IANS)
> 
> Over 3,500 farmers committed suicide in Orissa in 11 years - dnaindia.com


Sir,
We Indians accept we are far far behind Bangladesh.
There tens of thousands of Bangladeshi companies in India.
We are poor, underdeveloped.Bangladesh is our idol.
India doesn't grow at 9.5% and 7.5% even in Global economic crisis.
Bangladesh grows at 10%.
HAPPY?


----------



## Treatment

lhuang said:


> I wonder why there is so much illogical hatred from you. You do realise that India can keep you guys in poverty indefinitely, it would be better to calm down on all the rhetoric and start buying good will from them, otherwise you are doing your country a lot of harm.



Well its known to all that Idune is a ***** poster like MBIMunshi guy who do not want closer relationship between india and bangladesh, yes they are paid!


----------



## Champa-Chameli

I wonder why people are comparing Bangladesh to India.
THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO COMPARISON.
India is 20 times the size of BD.There is a hell lot of difference between BD and India.
BD has a long way to go to match India.
Zip it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganga

Champa-Chameli said:


> *I wonder why people are comparing Bangladesh to India.
> THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO COMPARISON.*
> India is 20 times the size of BD.There is a hell lot of difference between BD and India.
> BD has a long way to go to match India.
> Zip it off.



Some Bangladeshi members do not understand this.


----------



## Break the Silence

Its very sad to have such "below level" comments from some of bd members(not sure wether they are real or fake) to enhance the flame of hate towards India..


*But Its damn sure...Majority of Bangladeshis including their Govt. have no issues with Indian govt. as well as Indian cos.*


----------



## TopCat

Ganga said:


> Some Bangladeshi members do not understand this.



Bangladeshis dont bring comparison as we have our own shitt to take care but your bragging compell us show India's own standing on different issues. Nobody going to go anywhere comparing a third world country to another meagerly third world country. At least not good for BD.


----------



## TopCat

Dhaka - Kolkata Moitree Express (*Indian Railway*)






Dhaka - Kolkata Moitree Express (*Bangladesh Railway*)


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> .....Bangladeshis dont bring comparison
> 
> .....care but your bragging compell us


Thats a complete Lie. And you know it. BD members have consistently and unprovoked, spoken ill about my country. Indians Bragging , maybe yes, but the process of consistently demonizing state of India and calling its citizens by racial slurs -- is done by the BD members on this forum. And you are aware about it.

Should i then measure all BD members by the "idune" and "al-zakir" yardstick?




> Nobody going to go anywhere comparing a third world country to another meagerly third world country.



Not sure what you hinted here .... but yes, we have our own journey to do here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr.Evil

People who dont want to buy Indian products dont buy it, no one is forcing anyone.


----------

